# "Official" 1964 Impala Build Contest



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

This post is designed for all entries for the build off contest. I ask that you please don't whore this topic as it will be used for entry pics. As allready stated the completion date is set for Dec 15. 

So far I have received pics from

1. Cadi Luva
2. Lodirty 64
3. LowRollinJo$h
4. highridah


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh yea..there are already two other topics for discussion...let's keep this to entries only ok?


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes....entries only.....erase whatever you see fit.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

What the hell, I'll get down. Just bought this sunday evening (now early monday here), haven't decided what to do yet

























So does this put me in?
Phil


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

im in.so dont forget A408NUTFORYOU. :guns: :tongue:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

So does this put me in?
Phil
[/quote]

Yes your in....


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

here a sample :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 12 2005, 06:26 PM~3801350
> *here a sample  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I don't think I have a chance any more


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Glad to see more entries.......

As for lowdirty 64, very nice build so far.........


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Sep 12 2005, 08:50 PM~3801568
> *Damn, I don't think I have a chance any more
> *


 it ant over yet homie just keep on builting that four :biggrin: 


iv had alot of prob. with the build so far painted the body went to spray roof and my tape took some of my paint off :angry: . had to spray the body all ober again


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

now ready for bare metal work then clear


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

dirtys little helper :biggrin: this girl loves lowriders and hydros up and coming comp. for u guys :biggrin: 6 years old


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like she's been eating the paint! lmao...car is looking good, this is gonna be a fun one to judge


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2005, 11:15 PM~3802594
> *looks like she's been eating the paint! lmao...car is looking good, this is gonna be a fun one to judge
> *


fuck it wont hurt her its all waterbase paint 

u should see her when we get done in the garage :roflmao:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2005, 10:15 PM~3802594
> *looks like she's been eating the paint! lmao...car is looking good, this is gonna be a fun one to judge
> *


My thoughts exactly.....
:around:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 12 2005, 11:28 PM~3802685
> *My thoughts exactly.....
> :around:
> *


were r all the pics at


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 12 2005, 11:27 PM~3802678
> *fuck it wont hurt her its all waterbase paint
> 
> u should see her when we get done in the garage  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao!!


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 12 2005, 10:29 PM~3802696
> *were r all the pics at
> *


Well hell......the due date is Dec 15th.....I think most are just getting started. At the rate that you are moving you should be done by say.........Saturday.. :biggrin: 
Or maybe you are scaring them off........we will see


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 12 2005, 09:29 PM~3802696
> *were r all the pics at
> *


i still need to find my color i wont for mine :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 12 2005, 11:33 PM~3802724
> *Well hell......the due date is Dec 15th.....I think most are just getting started. At the rate that you are moving you should be done by say.........Saturday.. :biggrin:
> Or maybe you are scaring them off........we will see
> *


the rest is top secret i work shift work so i got to get it done 

while the kids r in school :biggrin:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's progress from Cadi Luva....


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 12 2005, 11:38 PM~3802751
> *Here's progress from Cadi Luva....
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Too bad mine was started awhile ago...full show...gettin built to match my real car when finished.  



















When its done it will have around 500 bucks invested.


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Sep 13 2005, 08:40 PM~3809696
> *Too bad mine was started awhile ago...full show...gettin built to match my real car when finished.
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

HOK Orion Silver base Topped with HOK Cobalt Blue Kandy with hella silver and royal blue micro flake for the body...The top is white with blue ice pearl. The frame is HOK Oriental Blue Kandy.

I have a little bit of flake and pearls to use.  











Flakes.









Pearls.










Here is another flaked out truck "Money Hungry"










And a 49 merc.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

A little update.
Color choice, duplicolor lime green:









Built some rear cylinders:

















A little interior work, still gotta do some detailing in there yet:









Mock-up positions, up & down:

















Thats all for now.


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

caprice on dz......your build is coming along nice. Keep up the good work... :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good! Nice job on the cillinders! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

looking good competition is getting hot.
keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 12 2005, 11:00 AM~3798240
> *im in.so dont forget  A408NUTFORYOU. :guns:  :tongue:
> *


fuck it heres mine.
[attachmentid=276497]


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

my entry will be posted tomorrow 
I hope I'm not too late.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

just a little taste...i cant give too much away...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

damm good progress.
I guess mine cant be red or blue.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

clean ass painting


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

my pic for contest let me in.


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

my entry contest pic with date


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Sep 14 2005, 06:01 PM~3815963
> *my pic for contest let me in.
> *


LOL....let me in.....ok, your in...good luck


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

my 64 is orange. the lighting is a little fucked up. so your 64 cant be blue or orange. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 14 2005, 09:47 PM~3815019
> *just a little taste...i cant give too much away...
> *


damn and i was worried ur shyt was red... nice vert though... clean cut... i had to do mine with my handy BOX CUTTER... and dat aint a lie.. so no orange, blue, or red.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Sep 14 2005, 02:40 AM~3809696
> *Too bad mine was started awhile ago...full show...gettin built to match my real car when finished.
> 
> When its done it will have around 500 bucks invested.
> *


wait... is dat in the contest also?..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHEN IS THE LAST DATE TO ENTER?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 15 2005, 01:42 AM~3816668
> *WHEN IS THE LAST DATE TO ENTER?
> *


the 15th on sept. but i unno if its as soon as the 15th or at the end of the 15th..


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL....just the 15th, get me a pic by the end of the 15th


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dammit, i want in on this, but i have no camera man..................*sigh*


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Sep 14 2005, 08:41 PM~3817165
> *dammit, i want in on this, but i have no camera man..................*sigh*
> *


You can't find anyone with a camera?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

More work done tonight. I hinged the front a-arms (that was a bitch job), still tinkering on a final design for the spindel, but I'm liking it so far.

a-arm setup, kinda blurry though









layed out









nose up









locked up









ass up nose down









The biggest issue I have with adjustable cylinders is getting them to stay raised. The weight of the car keeps making them droop back down.

Phil


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 13 2005, 02:59 AM~3802502
> *dirtys little helper  :biggrin: this girl loves lowriders and hydros up and coming comp. for u guys  :biggrin: 6 years old
> *


damn dirty that set up is clean ... what inspired the trunk set up ... 


and should i know something about a plaque at all ... 


sup homie long time no see ... coming out sunday?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here is another progress pic from my 64.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

count me in[attachmentid=277410]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

remember today is the final day for entries...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

well here is mY entry finally.
count me in for sure.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is cool


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah boiiiiiiiii 

cant wait to get started. 

so how many peeps are in already?????????????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1.cadi luva
2.lodirty64 (teamed with dirty little helper) :biggrin: 
3.LowRollinJosh
4.highridah
5.caprice on dz
6.a408nut4you
7.ladyztouch
8.CoastOne
9.Green87Luxury
10. 8-ball
11.hoppingmad


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

this is a coo topic :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

DAMN :angry: they said they couldnt get it, they said they no longer make the 64??? :dunno: I coulda got one on ebay :angry:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

there crazy all hobbie stores have them
I got mine at wall mart


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

if i post one up before midnight can i still get in....and when does the contest end.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2005, 01:16 PM~3822109
> *if i post one up before midnight can i still get in....and when does the contest end.
> *


some time in december it ends, not sure on the date, just the month


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 15 2005, 02:31 AM~3818941
> *damn dirty that set up is clean ... what inspired the trunk set up ...
> and should i know something about a plaque at all ...
> sup homie long time no see ... coming out sunday?
> *


u no me :biggrin: the dream in the garage 

dont think ill make it to black sunday but there is a show in Hartford on the 17th
about the plaque hell my chit been trying for a few years and no luck so i gave that up


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

That rear axel setup is off the hook, did you foil it or get it plated?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like foil :dunno:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

im in!!


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 15 2005, 04:14 PM~3822508
> *That rear axel setup is off the hook, did you foil it or get it plated?
> *


foil low $ build got a real one to finish just thought this would be fun


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2005, 02:16 PM~3822109
> *if i post one up before midnight can i still get in....and when does the contest end.
> *


Yes, have it up before midnight....end date is Dec 15th


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 15 2005, 10:07 PM~3822877
> *foil  low $ build got a real one to finish just thought this would be fun
> *


yo that grill looks serious black-washed... ima have to give that shyt a try..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 15 2005, 04:30 PM~3823453
> *yo that grill looks serious black-washed... ima have to give that shyt a try..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2005, 10:14 AM~3813021
> *fuck it heres mine.
> [attachmentid=276497]
> *


AAAAAAH shit! i knew ur ass would getn in.coo shit coast.
cant wait to see another 1 of ur sick ass creations.its been awhile since u did old skool.but yeah big homie glad u reppin SAN JO and that BIG ASS BAY AREA.
was hoping to see a couple more heads from the town,but i guess not.thats coo.
i guess they're gonna have to settle for the terrible two :0 
:banghead:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 15 2005, 04:32 PM~3823039
> *Yes, have it up before midnight....end date is Dec 15th
> *


Here it is. I was already building a 64 drop, but i know you need a new 64 to be in on the contest, so i went out and bought a new one.....gonna leave it a hard top :biggrin: 


So I'm In


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 15 2005, 11:33 PM~3823478
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yuh yuh.. i know..


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:0 the color is sick i tell ya very 70s too


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dammit, im just gonna build it and post up.........oh wells....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

how long does candy take to dry


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2005, 11:23 PM~3825203
> *how long does candy take to dry
> *



if its still wet just roll it up in a towl and leave it there for a while. that should do the trick


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 15 2005, 09:27 PM~3825233
> *if its still wet just roll it up in a towl and leave it there for a while. that should do the trick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn i think everyones gonna be done way ahead of time lol. everyones really into it


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

u guys in this model topic on here built some nice chit 

just in this for the fun of it 

still working on it wont be done saturday  
with all the detail work some of u guys r puttn in this chit is top notch 

NICE here for the love of it 

thanks 

yea thats me in the four


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone that has entered the contest. From what I have seen from progress pics, this will be a good contest. Good luck to everyone, and keep up the good work..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really good!! The dude behind the wheel is really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

highridah....how you going to paint yours orange when i already posted pics of my shit being orange.....damn....we dont need cars of the same color.....lol j/k looks nice....  ~JO$H~


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

can we get an offical updated list of whos in the contest


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 16 2005, 08:07 AM~3826977
> *highridah....how you going to paint yours orange when i already posted pics of my shit being orange.....damn....we dont need cars of the same color.....lol j/k looks nice....    ~JO$H~
> *



Luckly it doesn't have the same body mods huh? That'll suk.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Alright, we officially have 13 entries. you have until december 15th to finish. Final pictures of the finished car will be required and that is what will be judged. 

1.cadi luva
2.lodirty64 (teamed with dirty little helper) biggrin.gif
3.LowRollinJosh
4.highridah
5.caprice on dz
6.a408nut4you
7.ladyztouch
8.CoastOne
9.Green87Luxury
10. 8-ball
11.hoppingmad
12.Next Level
13.Texas Gold


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

good luck guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

whoes judging? sinse hes not buildin and doesnt just judge on the shinny color. i nominate big poppa and 1ofaknd (unless ur building. i kno ur not on the list but i dunno whoes dirty little helper)


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2005, 09:07 AM~3826623
> *Looks really good!! The dude behind the wheel is really cool. :thumbsup:
> *


agreed! what kinda figure is that? jimmy flintstone?

wish i was in on this contest. 
fucken economy won't allow me to get a freakin impala.
but y'all are doing some wicked builds!


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 16 2005, 01:21 PM~3829079
> *Alright, we officially have 13 entries. you have until december 15th to finish. Final pictures of the finished car will be required and that is what will be judged.
> 
> 1.cadi luva
> ...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 16 2005, 05:07 AM~3826977
> *highridah....how you going to paint yours orange when i already posted pics of my shit being orange.....damn....we dont need cars of the same color.....lol j/k looks nice....    ~JO$H~
> *


its not orange the pic made it look that way its more of a camel brown color i went the oldschool route remember


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2005, 02:07 AM~3826623
> *Looks really good!! The dude behind the wheel is really cool. :thumbsup:
> *


\

THANKS HAD TO DO IT JUST PUT MY BITCH IN THE FOUR TO :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

here is some pics of my paint i just sprayed it, so it still has work :biggrin: 

































i hope you like it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 18 2005, 05:26 PM~3839046
> *here is some pics of my paint i just sprayed it, so it still has work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 18 2005, 05:35 PM~3839083
> *nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good guys


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Sep 18 2005, 05:37 PM~3839093
> *:thumbsup: looks good guys
> *


and ladyz  lol


----------



## AllAutoRob (Sep 8, 2005)

does anyone know where to find styrene plastic


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

i hope you like it, this is just the started of it just first coat of paint 











































i hope you all like it :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

nice paint job...!!!


what kind of silver is that one? i like the flakes


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 07:35 PM~3839999
> *nice paint job...!!!
> what kind of silver is that one? i like the flakes
> *


yeah it flake :biggrin: that was my first coat then the red :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

are u using spray cans or air brush?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 11:11 PM~3840206
> *are u using spray cans or air brush?
> *


 you took the words right out of my fingers


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 08:11 PM~3840206
> *are u using spray cans or air brush?
> *


spray can :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

UNFAIR! UNFAIR! lol j/p thats extremely tyte. candy apple red right? and are u baggin this one or juicing


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 18 2005, 08:36 PM~3840332
> *UNFAIR! UNFAIR! lol j/p thats extremely tyte. candy apple red right? and are u baggin this one or juicing
> *


no it is not candy but it looks it  i dont know what im doing to it yet


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

damn that looks good. when i built models i always used flat white as an under coat. when i start back up, i'll now know to use other colors.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

i will let you all know what kind of paint later  but yeah i only use can :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

spray can?? looks fine


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 08:41 PM~3840360
> *spray can??  looks fine
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 08:43 PM~3840376
> *ok thanks
> *


were you asking if it was can i did not get it that is y i put :uh:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice Ladyztouch......


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I use automotive paint .. some silvers are so fine that's why I asked u if it was spray can so i can get one ....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the base coat is can. and the candy (or transperant paint w/e) is by can. so how u spray the flakes?


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 08:48 PM~3840404
> *I use automotive paint .. some silvers are so fine that's why I asked u if it was spray can so i can get one ....
> *


o ok sorry,  yeah it is spray can :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

are you guys doing a 64 for the contest?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

the way i do is 
first the base coat
sec. one coat of clear with some sparkle silver that's all
I've never used candys that's why


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 08:54 PM~3840450
> *the way i do is
> first  the base coat
> sec.  one coat of clear with some sparkle silver  that's all
> ...


i have never used candy but this comes close to candy look i guess but i still have to wet sand and clear it it will look even better. i primered mine and then i but flake then the transparent red over this one


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 18 2005, 08:48 PM~3840410
> *the base coat is can. and the candy (or transperant paint w/e) is by can. so how u spray the flakes?
> *


first flake (in a can ) then transperant over it is in a can also


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

nop I just finished one las month

this one


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:00 PM~3840491
> *nop I just finished one las month
> 
> this one
> ...


that is nice i was going to paint mine green lol but i liked the red for this one :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

more pics?


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the red more than green but the sedan behind the 64 is metallic red I didn't want to have another red one


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:07 PM~3840533
> *I like the red more than green but the sedan behind the 64 is metallic red I didn't want to have  another red one
> *


was that in a show? they look good do you have more pics?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

yea that was in compton cal.























some more here

http://photobucket.com/albums/b309/13dayton/


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

did you make your pumps?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

ok my english isn't that good ok..


I'll try to do my best

I bouth those regulars pumps from a hobby shop I just put some paper clips


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:21 PM~3840608
> *ok my english isn't that good ok..
> I'll try to do my best
> 
> ...


they look good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 18 2005, 11:57 PM~3840467
> *i have never used candy but this comes close to candy look i guess but i still have to wet sand and clear it it will look even better. i primered mine and then i but flake then the transparent red over this one
> *


yes but how do u put the flake? i AM in the contest but im not a jocker. plus mines is already painted. i just wanna kno for future models. i wanna eventually flake a car but the only way i kno how (using can) is with the spray glitter, which is hard (for me) to shoot even.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

like this one 











right now I'm workin on a 61 ragtop I'll post some pics later


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 18 2005, 09:23 PM~3840619
> *yes but how do u put the flake? i AM in the contest but im not a jocker. plus mines is already painted. i just wanna kno for future models. i wanna eventually flake a car but the only way i kno how (using can) is with the spray glitter, which is hard (for me) to shoot even.
> *


it is dupli-color called metal specks and it realy easy to us that is the first pic that i put on this post


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I think i saw metal flakes on spray can in the hobby shop
you can put flake over the paint then the clear coat


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:29 PM~3840635
> *I think i saw metal flakes on spray can in the hobby shop
> you can put flake over the paint then the clear coat
> *


yeah you can but with this metal specks that i us you can put it down first the a transparent paint over it that is how i did it and then let dry then you clear coat 
( i still have to do that ) clear coat yet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 11:21 PM~3840608
> *ok my english isn't that good ok..
> I'll try to do my best
> 
> ...


those look like the cheap ones from hubcap city, come on a sprue with a conti kit, pumps, chain wheel...and some rims right?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

yeah I think 'cause I got just the pumps


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

that metal specks is realy eazy to us just have to try not to go heavy but its eazy for me and this is only my 3rd model i have painted forth model that im doing


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

you are good

I like the red 64 ... I'm gonna try that paint in another car . i got a few under my bed I soon as i finish the 61 I try that


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:47 PM~3840708
> *you are good
> 
> I like the red 64 ... I'm gonna try that paint in another car . i got a few under my bed I soon as i finish the 61 I try that
> *


thanks i learned by looking at my husband (lazy69) :biggrin: doing his and i learn fast so i picked it up fast but i did not do any thing till i did my 65 my first model ( i just got 1st in a show sat) on that one


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I know ladies are pretty smart

I'm new in this forum I don't know how to send or get pms


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 18 2005, 11:50 PM~3840730
> *thanks i learned by looking at my man doing his and i learn fast so i picked it up fast but i did not do any thing till i did my 65 my first model ( i just got 1st in a show sat) on that one
> *


you and my lady sound a lot alike! lol

one of her first ones was a 65 too..got a third with it

http://images9.fotki.com/v164/photos/1/186...P1110381-vi.jpg
http://images8.fotki.com/v115/photos/1/186...P8030380-vi.jpg
http://images8.fotki.com/v108/photos/1/186...P7140268-vi.jpg


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 18 2005, 09:54 PM~3840752
> *you and my lady sound a lot alike! lol
> 
> one of her first ones was a 65 too..got a third with it
> ...


that is nice is she still doing them? my first show i did not place , then i got 3rd the now this one 1st :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 09:54 PM~3840750
> *I know ladies are pretty smart
> 
> I'm new in this forum I don't know how to send or get pms
> *


do you see where it says my contrlos and view new post , my assistant, and new messages


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

nice car...!!! very clean and nice dashboar


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

yes i see them my controls view new posts my assistan 2 new messages..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 18 2005, 11:56 PM~3840761
> *that is nice is she still doing them? my first show i did not place , then i got 3rd the now this one 1st  :biggrin:
> *


yup..she's built three so far, working on her fourth

here's the albums of hers...a 64 and an expedition
http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/lowrider_m...4_chevy_impala/

http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/lowrider_m...ord_expedition/

then of course her 65, the blue one i did..the gold one is hers  
http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/lowrider_m...5_chevy_impala/


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

those cars are nice man i know you are a pro that's why she is doing good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 19 2005, 12:08 AM~3840809
> *those cars are nice man i know you are a pro that's why she is doing good
> *


i have to watch it...or she'll be putting my cars to shame! lol :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 18 2005, 10:10 PM~3840817
> *i have to watch it...or she'll be putting my cars to shame! lol  :biggrin:
> *


they are nice you guys beter look out us ladies are learning all you do lol


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

you dont see many ladyz doing models so it cool to see there are some other ladyz out there like me that like to do models


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

the only one that i see is the one on the lowrider b mag


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 10:21 PM~3840867
> *the only one that i see is the one on the lowrider b mag
> *


my man was i the last winters lrbm and so was my friend (girl) did you see that one?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

the one is holding the montecarlo? benita ?


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 10:25 PM~3840883
> *the one is holding the montecarlo? benita ?
> *


that is it


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

that is my man with that truck


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

for real?? nice truck ..!!


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 10:29 PM~3840904
> *for real?? nice truck ..!!
> *


yeah that is my man he


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

ok.. i know he can teach you real good to make one like his..


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 10:34 PM~3840920
> *ok..  i know he can teach you real good to make one like his..
> *


yeah but i dont wont to out do his j/k he is realy good


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

yea i can see that

now is time to go it's 10:42 and i have to work tomorrow

I'll post more pics of my rides later i like to share all my stuff with you guys


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 18 2005, 10:42 PM~3840956
> *yea i can see that
> 
> now is time to go  it's 10:42 and i have to work tomorrow
> ...


ok g-night :wave:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Sep 17 2005, 02:11 AM~3832235
> *agreed! what kinda figure is that? jimmy flintstone?
> 
> wish i was in on this contest.
> ...


fujimi :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

got peeps in the four :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

coming along great.
but at least cut that vatos hair off and give a proper shaved head to 
go with the lo lo LOL.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllAutoRob_@Sep 18 2005, 06:47 PM~3839162
> *does anyone know where to find styrene plastic
> *


only hobbie stores carry it.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Sep 19 2005, 03:05 PM~3843888
> *coming along great.
> but at least cut that vatos hair off and give a proper shaved head to
> go with the lo lo    LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: homie cant aford one 

with a ride like that he cant aford a hair cut 
his bitch just left him cause of the ride


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Sep 19 2005, 03:27 PM~3844016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


seen her on here in a VW :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

I just seen her in a corvett model

money hungry whore


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

bitch she could have waited till the ride was finished LOL


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ITs alright dirty there pleanty of bitch shaped figures in the sea


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 19 2005, 04:23 PM~3844422
> *ITs alright dirty there pleanty of bitch shaped figures in the sea
> *


 :tears: :tears: 

not like her i got here name tatted on my arm now what 
:tears:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

this is how you fix it homie


------------- is a whore
^
her name


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

here some more pics i did today  


























:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 19 2005, 02:43 PM~3844601
> *here some more pics i did today
> 
> 
> ...


damn that look's bad azz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

you used the metalcast red huh first metal specks base silver then metalcast red


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 19 2005, 07:48 PM~3845455
> *you used the metalcast red huh first metal specks base silver then metalcast red
> 
> *



so it does work?!! lol damn and i thought i had discovered sumthin. i was at the discount and i sprayed it on the shelf and i noticed it sprayed transparent and said damn ima be using that on my next car.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 19 2005, 04:48 PM~3845455
> *you used the metalcast red huh first metal specks base silver then metalcast red
> 
> *


yeah that is what i used  :thumbsup:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81+Sep 19 2005, 04:39 PM~3845390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: still working on it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 19 2005, 05:15 PM~3845664
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> :wave: still working on it
> *


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 19 2005, 05:18 PM~3845681
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

alright heres my 1st progress pix.i aint goin bananas on my 4.i aint cuttin' no doors open ,no sun roof,and no vert..but u bes believe im gonna wack my paint job out and do hell detail.so far i see alot nice progress from the otha builders in here.good to see every1s goin' off.well heres a lil somethin'.tomorrow im gonna lay sum paterns,so jus 4 now its a fade base coat


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

oh yeah,i notice a few heads wanted to do red or orange.im doin' both.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

throw your hands in the air, and wave em like you just don't care!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

get a better camera!


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2005, 08:22 PM~3846904
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> throw your hands in the air, and wave em like you just don't care!
> *


lol :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

sinse everyones postin sum kind of progress piks i didnt wanna be the only one not to show something. so heres a lil , lil , taste. just to show the color and the "HIDs" lol.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 19 2005, 09:02 PM~3847259
> *sinse everyones postin sum kind of progress piks i didnt wanna be the only one not to show something. so heres a lil , lil , taste. just to show the color and the "HIDs" lol.
> *


looking good


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 20 2005, 04:02 AM~3847259
> *sinse everyones postin sum kind of progress piks i didnt wanna be the only one not to show something. so heres a lil , lil , taste. just to show the color and the "HIDs" lol.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Cant wait to see you lay down some of your badass lines and graffics on that blank canvas :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

:machinegun: ima spray that 6.... lemme see u on the blocc slippin... i dont like that shyt..... (acts as a h8tr) ima key ur shyt when i see it cuz its so pretty.....!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 19 2005, 10:48 PM~3845455
> *you used the metalcast red huh first metal specks base silver then metalcast red
> 
> *


 i was thinking about using the same stuff if i entered ... pretty glad i havnt i am down to almost no money and i got this and that i need to take care of 

beautiful job girl!


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 20 2005, 12:17 AM~3848404
> *i was thinking about using the same stuff if i entered ... pretty glad i havnt i am down to almost no money and i got this and that i need to take care of
> 
> beautiful job girl!
> *


thanks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man that decal stuff looks great!! :thumbsup: I can hardly see the edges...great job!


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 19 2005, 11:17 PM~3847429
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2005, 06:02 AM~3848891
> *Man that decal stuff looks great!! :thumbsup: I can hardly see the edges...great job!
> *


thanks im not finished with it yet, u will not see any edges then


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

i like ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nice, cant wait till its done keep up the good work uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks good, keep us updated


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

Orale!!! looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

are you color sand it and buff it??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2005, 10:43 PM~3847075
> *get a better camera!
> *


that's a must!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

my room is a lil dark.its not the camera.ive taken good pix before.besides i aint taken any good pix til last.cant expose too much game.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Sep 20 2005, 07:32 PM~3853898
> *looking good   i never knew you payed much attention to how i  build my models :biggrin:
> *


o yeah i do baby, now you know


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

that looks realy good :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 21 2005, 12:12 AM~3855427
> *that looks realy good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx,your pretty good yourself.i like the tribal graphics on yours


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 21 2005, 12:15 AM~3855435
> *thanx,your pretty good yourself.i like the tribal graphics on yours
> *


thanks and im just starting , lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks intricate!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight.. these are my 2 centz... from wut i understand... the winner is pretty much the "best of show".. and thats who gets the prize.. but i think you should also atleast recognize other shyt like "best paint, best patterns, best w/e" etc... just for the builders sastifaction.. something to brag about... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 21 2005, 08:34 AM~3856392
> *iight.. these are my 2 centz... from wut i understand... the winner is pretty much the "best of show".. and thats who gets the prize.. but i think you should also atleast recognize other shyt like "best paint, best patterns, best w/e" etc... just for the builders sastifaction.. something to brag about...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool do you think they would do that ?


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 21 2005, 12:46 AM~3855380
> *my room is a lil dark.its not the camera.ive taken good pix before.besides i aint taken any good pix til last.cant expose too much game.
> *


wow :0 

so your the one doing all of those crop circles HUH. LOL

awsome work man


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: 

it reminded me of a circuit board. post pics when you shoot the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 19 2005, 05:13 PM~3845652
> *yeah that is what i used   :thumbsup:
> *


i wont tell no one babygirl :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice designs


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 21 2005, 12:38 PM~3858028
> *i wont tell no one babygirl  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 21 2005, 12:50 AM~3855481
> *thanks and im just starting , lol
> *


thanx again.looks like ur a natural.especially when your not a veteran when i comes to modelin'.keep up the killa work and keep studyin' ur ol' mans' skill and otha fools up in here.who knows u can be 1 of the best up in here really soon.use every1s ideas and go beyond that level of skill,in other words perfect it.because we builders tend to get lazy on our builds but expose too much game on our tricks of the trade. :biggrin: so if u ever have any questions hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2005, 11:04 AM~3857314
> *:roflmao:
> 
> it reminded me of a circuit board. post pics when you shoot the patterns :biggrin:
> *


u aint right coast :buttkick: but yeah bro thats jus the beginnin'.thats the first layer of graphix.i gotta ways to go.but heres the otha pix :0


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn.....can't wait to see this one done......


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what company is the paint by and whats it called


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 21 2005, 07:42 PM~3861369
> *what company is the paint by and whats it called
> *


dupli-color metalcast( anodized) and metalcast specks


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 21 2005, 07:18 PM~3861153
> *Damn.....can't wait to see this one done......
> *


thanx bro.layed more paterns today.need to do side now


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 20 2005, 07:35 AM~3849216
> *thanks im not finished with it yet, u will not see any edges then
> *


What brand Decal paper did you use because it looks rather smooth...I have this stuff that you need to transfer from a paper print to the actual decal paper...only advantage is that it is protected..but clearing the model does the same job.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2005, 02:29 AM~3863169
> *What brand Decal paper did you use because it looks rather smooth...I have this stuff that you need to transfer from a paper print to the actual decal paper...only advantage is that it is protected..but clearing the model does the same job.
> *


  i us temp tatoos


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

damn thats looks swet :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight.. these are my 2 centz... from wut i understand... the winner is pretty much the "best of show".. and thats who gets the prize.. but i think you should also atleast recognize other shyt like "best paint, best patterns, best w/e" etc... just for the builders sastifaction.. something to brag about...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 22 2005, 06:32 AM~3863539
> * i us temp tatoos
> *


Smart idea! But I want to make my own graphics so I need good quality decal paper.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2005, 09:20 AM~3864241
> *Smart idea! But I want to make my own graphics so I need good quality decal paper.
> *


ok i dont know were to get good decal paper ,but if you find out let me know.  i have wonted to do that but dont know were to look


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2005, 11:20 AM~3864241
> *Smart idea! But I want to make my own graphics so I need good quality decal paper.
> *


 :0 http://www.decalpaper.com/


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 22 2005, 02:40 PM~3866452
> *:0 http://www.decalpaper.com/
> *


cool


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

well i layed out more paterns.i messed up and pulled off some paint.its coo though /its fixable.i jus cleared it to sum what seal it.so tomorrow hopefully i can finish the paint job.then finish the belly. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

well heres sum progress.if u wanna see more check my post up.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 SHIT BRO the looks crazy!! :worship:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

nice patterns that is tight!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dude...you know your way with maskingtape and paint...that looks sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

How easy can it be...... :biggrin:

Thanx for the link.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

There are no words to descibe what I think of that paintjob..... :0


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

its aight 



:tears: :tears: <---- cause it's not mine.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 22 2005, 08:26 PM~3868498
> *:0  :0  :0  SHIT BRO the looks crazy!!  :worship:
> *


sup mr. freddy fender.sup bro.havent heard from for a minute now


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

still gotta work on rest of car.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn.. im out... :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

wow homie thats so sick. dont even bother with the rest. u could take the shell to any show and prob win sumthin :biggrin: :tears: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 23 2005, 04:44 PM~3873965
> *damn.. im out... :0
> *


its only for the fun of it bro.  

BUT THEN AGAIN ! :guns: :buttkick: 



JUS KIDIN"! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i fixed that door with missin' paint,if ur wonderin' what happen.well heres the hood.i messed with it today.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 23 2005, 04:45 PM~3873971
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn that is the shit do you us airbrush  :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Sep 23 2005, 06:19 PM~3874497
> *damn that is the shit do you us airbrush    :worship:
> *


yeah i use air brush.also i use alot of maskin' tape


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 23 2005, 09:59 PM~3875642
> *yeah i use air brush.also i use alot of maskin' tape
> *


thats cool, i only us can i will have to try airbrushing )


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

hell yeah.i use enamel outta a can though from ace hardware.i found it works the best 4 me


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2005, 08:35 AM~3871150
> *How easy can it be...... :biggrin:
> 
> Thanx for the link.
> *


lol


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 24 2005, 06:05 PM~3878677
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Sep 15 2005, 07:26 AM~3819803
> *well here is mY entry finally.
> count me in for sure.
> 
> ...


yoo maddhop... i mean hoppin mad you gunna make that thing jump?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 19 2005, 10:02 PM~3847259
> *sinse everyones postin sum kind of progress piks i didnt wanna be the only one not to show something. so heres a lil , lil , taste. just to show the color and the "HIDs" lol.
> *


HEY HOMIE PUT SOME ALUMA YELLOW PAERL ON IT AND THAT THING WOULD BE THE SHIT I GOT ONE THAT STYLE ALSO


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Is it too late to enter? If not I got a little something for ya'll.. Does it matter how radical it is?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Sep 25 2005, 07:23 PM~3883245
> *Is it too late to enter?  If not I got a little something for ya'll..  Does it matter how radical it is?
> *


yeah the cut off date was the 15th


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

post progress pics of tha model your doin for tha LIL contest or whatever...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 25 2005, 06:03 PM~3881933
> *HEY HOMIE PUT SOME ALUMA YELLOW PAERL ON IT AND THAT THING WOULD BE THE SHIT I GOT ONE THAT STYLE ALSO
> *


naw but thanks for the tip. im doing it up "str8 street". nothing crazy, im doing something a lil different with this build.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

just another small taste. the paint isnt cleared yet  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks very good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 25 2005, 11:41 PM~3884414
> *just another small taste. the paint isnt cleared yet    :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 25 2005, 10:41 PM~3884414
> *just another small taste. the paint isnt cleared yet    :biggrin:
> *


bet no one is gonna be using that coulor, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

I,M coming at ya cali style.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

good work guys ill put up some pics later :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i did a lil more then i exspected.but came out coo.i gotta do some touch up still


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what do you use to do those tiny pinstripes?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2005, 01:04 PM~3903189
> *what do you use to do those tiny pinstripes?
> *


i use fine line paint brushes.its kinda hard,cause of the weather.the paint dries hella fast.i usually get my lines smaller but im jus tryin to get this project outta the way.i use 5/0 and 10/o brushes.i got them from micheals crafts store.if u r familiar to pinstripin' swords u know that they look similiar but vary small.i cut mine down a lil to get that minny sword look


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 28 2005, 03:14 PM~3903239
> *i use fine line paint brushes.its kinda hard,cause of the weather.the paint dries hella fast.i usually get my lines smaller but im jus tryin to get this project outta the way.i use 5/0 and 10/o brushes.i got them from micheals crafts store.if u r familiar to pinstripin' swords u know that they look similiar but vary small.i cut mine down a lil to get that minny sword look
> *


cool. i tried it once but the little brush i used didn't hold enough paint to get very far, lol.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2005, 01:18 PM~3903271
> *cool. i tried it once but the little brush i used didn't hold enough paint to get very far, lol.
> *


yeah its a bitch.i find ieasier to stripe when paint is cleared and color sanded smooth.if not its a pain in the ass cause the brush will shoot in another direction when layin' a str8 line.make sure the brushes are kinda long about 1/4" long.u can lay out a stripe about 1" long on 1 stroke of the brush.once u get the hang of it u are gonna get hooked on stripin' ur car and tryin' different things


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, the car i'm doing is striped all the way down the entire side...so i was gonna tape it first to insure a straight line. i think my biggest problem was the lines were too thick and looked out of scale. but with a long skinny brush it'll probably work better


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2005, 01:32 PM~3903377
> *yea, the car i'm doing is striped all the way down the entire side...so i was gonna tape it first to insure a straight line. i think my biggest problem was the lines were too thick and looked out of scale. but with a long skinny brush it'll probably work better
> *


have u tried airbrushin' the long str8 line.i never tried it but some of my paterns are like thin as a stripin'.the only problem with that would be color matchin'.my line are pretty thick but i try to give it a graphic look.
i always have problems with my side.i hate doin' then.the top is hella easy though.
u can still get away with a thick line,jus try stripin' a thinner line in between that thick line to make it look like u striped 2 lines on the out side of a single line


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haven't tried to airbrush it...guess i could though. lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2005, 01:46 PM~3903462
> *haven't tried to airbrush it...guess i could though. lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm gonna test on a scrap body...i'll post a pic if it comes out


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

aight..lemme know what you think. i airbrushed it. it fades from solar gold to nova orange. i used some 1/16" tape.

here is the before










after


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks hella good to me
did u jus do that? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 28 2005, 04:32 PM~3903767
> *looks hella good to me
> did u jus do that? :thumbsup:
> *


yea..just now, lol

I think it'll work. might be tricky doing the really curved lines because the tape doesn't want to stick if you bend it too tight, it lifts up. but i'm sure i can manage it


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

go thinner on the tape.i use regular maskin' take and knife it down hella skinny.the smalle the tape the better it will curve and after that u jus make the outter tape thicker.airbrush the long str8 line and brush the curvy lines


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

did another test body, i tried out doing different thickness's of lines.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cool work guys, glad you're keeping it simple 408 :uh:  I'd be scared of trying to match the other side


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that looks good 1ofakind i might have to try that on my cadd i just taped it really thin and painted it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 28 2005, 08:53 PM~3905393
> *that looks good 1ofakind i might have to try that on my cadd i just taped it really thin and painted it?
> *


i airbrushed it...you could use a brush too i guess. i tried it with a can and it didn't work very well...too much paint.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got a air brush i just gotta find it..did u do one line at a time?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 28 2005, 09:04 PM~3905449
> *i got a air brush i just gotta find it..did u do one line at a time?
> *


no..i taped them all off at one time. 

if you are doing a lot..or somethign complex with overlapping lines..you would probably want to do them in steps or something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well i think im go do a str8 line then stop it short and by hand do a few swurls and things at the end of the lines


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2005, 04:48 PM~3904598
> *did another test body, i tried out doing different thickness's of lines.
> *


came out pretty coo :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

where the progress piks at?? i think theres some people that have posted any.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

ill have mine up over the week end i might just hurry up and finish to get it over with cause i have a project in mind


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh damn i dont know why i didnt think of doing that for stiping! looks like its gold leafed! :thumbsup:

and 408nut... that trunk looks crazy.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 30 2005, 10:55 AM~3915737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it does look like leaf a bit huh? lol.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

UPDATES?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

no1 has updates? first week of the contest piks were all over the place. did people stop werkin on em or they just trying to keep it under wraps till the contest ends?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 3 2005, 04:22 PM~3935136
> *no1 has updates? first week of the contest piks were all over the place. did people stop werkin on em or they just trying to keep it under wraps till the contest ends?
> *


i gave up im gonna finish it on my own time


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

uhhh that green collerd 64... i wanna see the rims with the tires on em plz..... possibly on the car....take a pic...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 3 2005, 04:22 PM~3935136
> *no1 has updates? first week of the contest piks were all over the place. did people stop werkin on em or they just trying to keep it under wraps till the contest ends?
> *


im still in the game.keepin it to a limit on what im doin'.i think every1 is doin the sameything .but i dont see why any1 would give up.we got til december15th.we gotta gang of time.i know i was gonna keep it simple but notice a few heads were goin' off so i had to take it a lil further then i wanted to. :biggrin: maybe a few heads were pumped up in the beginnin' but now every1's loosin' their mojo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 4 2005, 03:29 AM~3937765
> *im still in the game.keepin it to a limit on what im doin'.i think every1 is doin the sameything .but i dont see why any1 would give up.we got til december15th.we gotta gang of time.i know i was gonna keep it simple but notice a few heads were goin' off so i had to take it a lil further then i wanted to. :biggrin: maybe a few heads were pumped up in the beginnin' but now every1's loosin' their mojo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol naw i still got my mojo, i just dont wanna post so many picks of mines cause no1s doing what im doing. so u knooo lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 4 2005, 08:25 AM~3938643
> *lol naw i still got my mojo, i just dont wanna post so many picks of mines cause no1s doing what im doing. so u knooo lol
> *


now i wouldnt say that jus yet.im pretty much maxin' it out on the detail level and i wish every1 else would do the same.plus it would make them a much better builder every time they do a project.so i pretty much hope every1 does their homework on 64 impalas.i also been doin my home work on tricks,ive been hit the website on models.doesnt matter what it is.its all pretty much the same.rods and lows.ideas for motors and suspensions ,aalso detail in the interior.  :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 4 2005, 12:29 PM~3939073
> *now i wouldnt say that jus yet.im pretty much maxin' it out on the detail level
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Sep 26 2005, 01:48 PM~3887345
> *I,M coming at ya cali style.
> *


is that a teal color, cause I painted mine baby blue :happysad:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 4 2005, 10:25 AM~3938643
> *lol naw i still got my mojo, i just dont wanna post so many picks of mines cause no1s doing what im doing. so u knooo lol
> *


you gotta post up some progress pictures...we gotta be sure nobody trys to enter with a car they finished last year or something


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2005, 04:10 PM~3940373
> *you gotta post up some progress pictures...we gotta be sure nobody trys to enter with a car they finished last year or something
> *


 exactly :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

Here are some more of my progress pictures...


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

DAMN! Very bitchin man


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

clean


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ITS GAY!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks...

MRHOPPER: what is that suppose to mean?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i forgot to say, those two trees with parts on them, is what i am getting chromed in the next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really clean! How did you do the dash' speedo meter and all? Looks sharp.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ITS GAY!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:twak: you have to be kidding...

jevries: it is a decal.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

here i got a hair cut a few days ago


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Oct 4 2005, 05:52 PM~3942528
> *i'm gay!
> *



i knew it, you ******!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2005, 01:10 PM~3940373
> *you gotta post up some progress pictures...we gotta be sure nobody trys to enter with a car they finished last year or something
> *


i here u on that.ive pretty much did more work to the paint job but am not showin' nomore pix on that til when im done.im gonna show what im doin to under carriage and the belly of the car later.  i think we can show somethings but not all.like if im done before the due date,show it but ,show it with everything closed so no1 can use others ideas for contest.i know it's hard to do something original when jus about everything has been done.thats when creativity comes in.be creative not cheezy.dont cut corners cause every1 will notice. :nono: 


ok ,lets see sum progress pix people. :biggrin: im gonna show mine in a bit.im gonna take sum pix in a lil bit.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

photobucket is not working 
I'll have some progress pics tomorrow 
all ive done is cut doors, made the hinges 
and primered thats it for now.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2005, 02:10 PM~3940373
> *you gotta post up some progress pictures...we gotta be sure nobody trys to enter with a car they finished last year or something
> *


not build'n one for tha contest, but i agree with you


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn looking good


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:59 PM~3947547
> *here i got a hair cut a few days ago
> *


 :0 homie in the box look like he smoking a fatty :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 5 2005, 07:09 PM~3949320
> *:0 homie in the box look like he smoking a fatty :biggrin:
> *


thats why his laying on his side 

about to passout


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 5 2005, 05:59 PM~3949692
> *thats why his laying on his side
> 
> about to passout
> *


hell yea lol :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok ok ok ,heres more up dates on my project 64 for the contest. :biggrin: 
cant show too much  u never know :0 yup  :but anyways heres sum pix.hopefully some of u guys will get pumped up and do more.we got til december.work your magic ,guys and lil lady.


sup COASTONE :wave: where u at.when u gonna show ur progress?ive been waitin' to see what u gonna do :scrutinize: :worship: gotta know whats goin on in th mind of COASTONE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i cant down load pix .havin'problems doin' it.it wont download


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

its workin now :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice progress


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 5 2005, 07:46 PM~3950302
> *nice progress
> *


GEE thanx :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok as u can see i came up on a camera...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 5 2005, 09:54 PM~3950373
> *ok as u can see i came up on a camera...
> *


goin all out on this one huh? even bought a camera for it! :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 5 2005, 08:35 PM~3950731
> *goin all out on this one huh? even bought a camera for it! :cheesy:
> *


a lil bit,my moms had a camera and didnt know it.so im usin' it


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

heres my progress as you can see not much yet, but should be painted
by next week, then I can decide on the rest of it.








primered, and made some hinges. 








thats it for now and yeah im still in the game.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

u guys are lucky...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking real good!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The quality is already high!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Oct 5 2005, 04:25 PM~3947801
> *i knew it, you ******!!!!
> *


:roflmao:

by the way, good lookin car so far


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im not putos!


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

its already said and done but you can still edit it and pretend it never happened


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 16 2005, 01:21 PM~3829079
> *Alright, we officially have 13 entries. you have until december 15th to finish. Final pictures of the finished car will be required and that is what will be judged.
> 
> 1.cadi luva
> ...


can we get an update on whos in still .i hear some of the builders are out.dont know if they cant hang with the big boys or what :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:so please let us know (the big boys  :biggrin: oops i cant forget about babygurl,she needs to know whos in too



plus every1 needs to put sum updated post ups of their rides,stop been so shady, :nono: :biggrin: i might need sum ideas .jus kid'n  

check my 408nut post if u wanna see my progress :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn u needa get a class going to show how to paint like that!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 6 2005, 01:07 PM~3954664
> *can we get an undate on whos still in.im hear some of the builders are out.dont know if they cant hang with the big boys or what :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:so please let us know (the big boys    :biggrin: oops i cant forget about babygurl,she needs to know whos in too
> plus every1 needs to put sum updated post ups of their rides,stop been so shady, :nono:  :biggrin: i might need sum ideas .jus kid'n
> 
> ...


well its up in the air mainly time conflicts and motivation tow work on it. i feel pressured working on this car i might just 180 this project into something i want to build


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 5 2005, 07:41 PM~3950263
> *its workin now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD

GOOD JOB & NICE COLOR


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Oct 4 2005, 05:52 PM~3942528
> *i'm gay!
> *


he cant edit that shit now lol


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

nice work a408nut you doing the thizzle 4 shizzle.


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

ITS PACIFIC BLUE COLOR ALL MY LIL FOLKS!


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more pics


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

some updates of my 64


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Let's keep all the contest stuff in one place, so if you have progress pictures, post them up in here. 

Final entries will not be in this topic though, just progress.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 damn


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 4 2005, 05:01 PM~3942204
> *Here are some more of my progress pictures...
> *


my fav  ..... /\


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks what do you like the most about my progress? ive got a really big surprise in store for everybody.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE PACIFIC BLUE 64'


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 6 2005, 07:32 PM~3957168
> *thanks what do you like the most about my progress?  ive got a really big surprise in store for everybody.
> *


interior.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 6 2005, 03:02 PM~3955565
> *THATS BAD
> 
> GOOD JOB & NICE COLOR
> *


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Oct 6 2005, 04:48 PM~3956215
> *nice work a408nut you doing the thizzle 4 shizzle.
> *


fo sheezy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yeah it took me a little bit to get it just right. here in the next two weeks im going to be making a lot of progress.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

cool


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

im still in it  i managed to fix my little hickup with the car


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 9 2005, 06:22 PM~3971513
> *im still in it  i managed to fix my little hickup with the car
> *


ur work bench looks fucked up like mine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


glad to see u back in the game :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 10 2005, 12:15 AM~3973658
> *ur work bench looks fucked up like mine :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> glad to see u back in the game :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah i got about a 2 foot by 3foot of working space on a 6 foot bench


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

hey yo waz up fellas all the models in here are lookin sick keep up the good work . cant to start learnin how to post pic in here to show mines lowriderz models soon preach :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

quick update did a little work on engine, 
wired up the original distributor, from the kit.
still needs more work. but Im still in the game. YEAH BOIIII


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 05:17 PM~3977030
> *:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick
> *


looking good is that the final color?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 10 2005, 07:11 PM~3977860
> *looking good is that the final color?
> *


yeah this car is supposed to resemble a old school lowrider homie doesnt have the money to do it up all tricked out


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 07:18 PM~3977888
> *yeah this car is supposed to resemble a old school lowrider homie doesnt have the money to do it up all tricked out
> *


looks sick bro.like the old school look.i aint got it like that either.i jus have alotta shit saved from different projects.the only thing ive been buyin is nail polish for paint jobs.i hit the dollar stores for that. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 04:17 PM~3977030
> *:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick
> *


i think a crazy top would look sick on the roof.something to look like candy tape shades.that would look sick as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 10 2005, 07:10 PM~3977847
> *quick update did a little work on engine,
> wired up the original distributor, from the kit.
> still needs more work. but Im still in the game. YEAH BOIIII
> ...


motors lookin sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx for the progress pix guys.
lookin good


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 04:17 PM~3977030
> *:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick
> *


Im REALY liking this car man


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 04:17 PM~3977030
> *:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see the hydro system!!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

im still here had to save up the money for the devorce and a hair cut :uh:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

is it me or the pics it looks greenish on one and blue on the other
either way I like the stance.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## lucio (May 9, 2005)

DAMM i wish i would of known of this contest sooner. well anyways good luck to every one . by the way just for the record u guys think my 64 would of had a chance?....


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

nope cause its allready built.
we all picked up a new kit and started from scratch 
but keep an eye out for the next one. If there is one. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucio_@Oct 11 2005, 04:47 PM~3982591
> *DAMM i wish i would of known of this contest sooner. well anyways good luck to every one . by the way just for the record u guys think my 64 would of had a chance?....
> *


nice 1 keep your eyes open hope to been in a few more contests


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 10 2005, 08:29 PM~3978417
> *i think a crazy top would look sick on the roof.something to look like candy tape shades.that would look sick as hell. :thumbsup:
> *


hmm ima look into it but whats a good match for the colors aready on it cause i :dunno:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 11 2005, 11:08 AM~3981273
> *im still here had to save up the money for the devorce and a hair cut  :uh:
> *


looks hella good man   :bigthumb:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 04:17 PM~3977030
> *:0 go the stance i wanted the hydro system i got for this cars is so sick
> *


if u do the paterns right ,all colors will look coo bro.as long as theyre done right .that ol skool look.do ur homework and look into it


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 12 2005, 09:46 AM~3986841
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaah shit gonna lay out the paterns.cooo!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 12 2005, 03:41 PM~3988772
> *hmm ima look into it but whats a good match for the colors aready on it cause i :dunno:
> *


look into ol skool cars or painters from downsouth of cali.they gotta few painter with sum skill.


u can use nail polish pearls or candy.if u cant afford candy use clear colors like i do,but u gotta use quick dont let dry then pull tape cause the clear will peel


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 12 2005, 09:46 AM~3986841
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Mad, What type of masking tape is that? It looks like good stuff....and do cut the patterns on the car or before and stick it on using some static paper?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2005, 12:22 AM~3991695
> *Yo Mad, What type of masking tape is that? It looks like good stuff....and do cut the patterns on the car or before and stick it on using some static paper?
> *


YOu like cool

Im just using the decals from the kit, 
going to clear first then paint then foil and final clear.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

is that about an 18 yr old issue of CarToons i see there under the blue 64?!?! I got a few of them from wayyy back...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Oct 13 2005, 09:55 AM~3992650
> *is that about an 18 yr old issue of CarToons i see there under the blue 64?!?! I got a few of them from wayyy back...
> *


hell yea i got a few of them from like the 80s and chit 
i loved that chit wish they still made them :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=310327]
[attachmentid=310328]


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

dammm 
is that for the contest? I better get cracking LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 13 2005, 07:47 AM~3992618
> *YOu like  cool
> 
> Im just using the decals from the kit,
> ...


Those are decals? Damn...I have to check my '64 kit! :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=310345]


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2005, 11:56 AM~3993511
> *Those are decals? Damn...I have to check my '64 kit! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 13 2005, 11:58 AM~3993530
> *[attachmentid=310345]
> *


OH just realized your not in the contest


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 13 2005, 11:07 AM~3993596
> *OH just realized your not in the contest
> *


just pics of an old 64 i had to build twice due to a fall


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Nothing but top notch builds here. 

HIGHRIDAH- The old school supremes look hot bro.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

took 408s advice, it looks good thanks homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

gonna be nice with a few coats of candy over it


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2005, 06:30 PM~3996195
> *gonna be nice with a few coats of candy over it
> *


nah this has to be Kustom old school not custom :biggrin: 

belive me once i get a HHR im gonna metalflake the top


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 13 2005, 06:27 PM~3996178
> *took 408s advice, it looks good thanks homie
> *



Damn, I like that patterned out roof! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 13 2005, 06:27 PM~3996178
> *took 408s advice, it looks good thanks homie
> *


that looks sick bro.i told u it would look coo with ol skool paterns.thats bad bro :thumbsup: :worship: 


u gonna try another color or leave it?  

i would go for it and do another couple colors.maybe purple and yellow


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2005, 06:30 PM~3996195
> *gonna be nice with a few coats of candy over it
> *


Second that!


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

hey im back :biggrin: lol some updates 






































:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn that's str8 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81+Oct 15 2005, 01:02 PM~4006440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

woah! six pumps?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Oct 15 2005, 07:17 PM~4007877
> *woah! six pumps?
> *


revell did that for some reason after afew emails they were told them most cars use 4 so they fixed that before the 63 impala was released


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

its more like woah! Mickey Thompsons............................ :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

well all my lil folks im done I also gave the car to my wife because she said even if i dont win its all good cause she said this is 1 sexxzy 64 :biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

i gotta get better pics


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looks good


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

THANKS.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

wow looks great, first one to finish :thumbsup: 

are you showing this at the compton show?
Ill be there with my entry when its done for sure.


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: WHY not winter is coming going to start my real build up soon 87luxury lol.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 17 2005, 10:33 AM~4015630
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Oct 17 2005, 10:01 AM~4015418
> *well all my lil folks im done I also gave the car to my wife because she said even if i dont win its all good cause she said this is 1 sexxzy 64 :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIT! lookin tight as hell.makes me wanna get my ass in gear now.but im doin too much stuff to mine.im goin off on the detail....... :thumbsup: well bro wish u all the luck.ur car is beautiful. :worship:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks a408nut4you much props n respect to you ,i know n see real shit from you always straight from the street love yo cars man.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 13 2005, 07:27 PM~3996178
> *took 408s advice, it looks good thanks homie
> *


Real Groovy!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Oct 17 2005, 10:01 AM~4015418
> *well all my lil folks im done I also gave the car to my wife because she said even if i dont win its all good cause she said this is 1 sexxzy 64 :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 17 2005, 10:24 AM~4015563
> *wow looks great, first one to finish :thumbsup:
> 
> are you showing this at the compton show?
> ...


hey man! hows urs coming along?
are you putting switches on it?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm out the contest  , I don't have time. Anyways I didn't have to many update pictures to begin with so I guess it doesn't matter, Good luck to everyone else


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

ok i just noticed that my topic for my 64 is not on here anymore i quess i have to post them here :biggrin: but it all good 
first stage








2nt
















3rd
















4th
































i hope you like them 
ps.....i would like to know why it my topic was taken off :0 :biggrin: pm if someone knows :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, the quality of the rides is high!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

ladyztouch build me one plzz


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Oct 18 2005, 12:44 AM~4021215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 if the price is right :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the foil really sets it off


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 18 2005, 07:14 AM~4021800
> *the foil really sets it off
> *


thank BigPoppa this is the 2nt one i foiled im glad it came out as good as it did :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Oct 17 2005, 03:52 PM~4018199
> *thanks a408nut4you much props n respect to you ,i know n see real shit from you always straight from the street love yo cars man.
> *


a homie,im coo with every1 whos coo wit me.but i like to give respect to any1 no matter who they are.......a homie ur a bad ass builder bro.everybodies skills are different no matter what they do to their cars.every1s a winner homie..... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2005, 07:44 PM~4019765
> *I'm out the contest  , I don't have time.  Anyways I didn't have to many update pictures to begin with so I guess it doesn't matter, Good luck to everyone else
> *


a homie,theres more then enough time to work on ur ride....... :twak: 

dont quit now.its all good u havent any pix yet.my homie COASTONE is laggin too :0 :biggrin: but he's still in even though he's laggin' :twak: but i know he's gonna get his ass in gear :buttkick: cause he's know to be MR.LAST MINUTE on doin his projects for a show.sometimes thats when u do ur best builds.... :thumbsup: right COAST? :wave: :biggrin: we got 2 months homie.more then enough time at least try til then and if ur not ready or finished then let us know...  try bro.can u do that for us bro?  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Oct 18 2005, 12:04 AM~4020822
> *ok i just noticed that my topic for my 64 is not on here anymore i quess i have to post them here  :biggrin: but it all good
> first stage
> 
> ...


it wasn't removed..if you look back everything from that topic is now in this topic. just keeping everyone in one place, you know :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 18 2005, 12:32 PM~4023663
> *it wasn't removed..if you look back everything from that topic is now in this topic. just keeping everyone in one place, you know :biggrin:
> *


ok cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 13 2005, 09:27 PM~3996178
> *took 408s advice, it looks good thanks homie
> *


god damn :0 
highridah would mind if I used that pattern on my real car only blue instead of orange, lol


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Oct 19 2005, 01:01 AM~4021770
> *:0 if the price is right  :biggrin:
> *


but i live in aus


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i could be out of the game soon as i keep losing interest in finishing it


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nah dude i like this one keep w/ it! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good purple bro..... :thumbsup: i wouldnt do nore to purple.it looks coo as it is..now add purple to rooof but dont go over board.do a lil at a time.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 22 2005, 06:12 AM~4049801
> *i could be out of the game soon as i keep losing interest in finishing it
> *


yo the 13's look tyte.. but i was lookin forward to a high ridin '64.. nice werk homie..


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

one of my projects .  hope u dig them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Oct 22 2005, 06:24 PM~4052247
> *one of my projects .  hope u dig them
> *


this topic is just for the build pictures of the contest entries


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn the forum is dead today. come on people post up some progress piks of the impalas. i kno theres alot of u (including myself) that are trying to keep things under wraps but this shits gettin boring already. lets post up , litttttle glimps.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, nice rides, I may need to hit some one up to build me one for some $$$.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

Curtis i can hook you up. remember this is josh that came in the shop and sold you that dash piece for your 64, and i bought them black spoke 13's. anyways i can do anything to models, and since i'm close to you it'd be easier. hit me up, pm me or something. i will give you a good deal. ~JO$H~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 23 2005, 06:29 PM~4057107
> *damn the forum is dead today. come on people post up some progress piks of the impalas. i kno theres alot of u (including myself) that are trying to keep things under wraps but this shits gettin boring already. lets post up , litttttle glimps.
> *


i dont feel like back trackin for ur posts on ur build,maybe u can show us ur progress...that would be coo.i got a lil progress but nothing new..i did stuff but cant show the secret shit..  but as soon as i get sum progress i will post it..im gonna work on my engine aain today havin problems with it.hopefully today i can fix it


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i'd slacked off a little the past couple weeks because of school. i'm waiting to receive my order from pegasus and to get all my chrome parts back from chrometech. waiting sucks  anyways i've been workin on the paint and foiling. its almost done. still have to clear..... but i wanted to post some pics up and show i'm still doin the damn thang


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

a few more...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

when i foiled it i decided to make the side trim look as if the SS inserts are painted the same color as the car instead of making it just chrome like the rest of the trim. it was kind of difficult but i think it turned out nicely. anyways tell me what yall think. probably wont have any more pics until all my parts come in... :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 24 2005, 09:49 PM~4062330
> *a few more...
> *


very nice detail with the foil..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn it! :0 :0 looks hell good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## homie27 (Jun 12, 2002)

nice work with the foil!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on the details!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice ride man! The foil work is the shit.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks for the comments guys. no one else has anything to say? i cleared it last night. so i will post more pics up later tonight. i think i may reveal one of my secrets/suprises tonight.... :tongue: ~JO$H~


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin: and u guys thought id be done buy saterday 
sommore chit mooked up


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

DOES EVERY ONE HAVE THERE RIDES PAINTED??????????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm feelin the quick disconnect man! that's cool


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 27 2005, 10:34 AM~4081316
> *i'm feelin the quick disconnect man! that's cool
> *


THANKS NOT DONE YET BUT I HAD TO POST IT


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

just woundring did any one do he same thing i did  







painted
bare metal 
put on decals 
then the ss emblem on the pass side is fn back words :twak: 
to late now already got the clear and chit on :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 27 2005, 06:15 AM~4080804
> *thanks for the comments guys. no one else has anything to say? i cleared it last night. so i will post more pics up later tonight. i think i may reveal one of my secrets/suprises tonight.... :tongue:  ~JO$H~
> *


Can't wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

wow that quick disconect looks awsome
and I just noticed the window rolled down. :thumbsup: 
cant wait for the other pics.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice details. Is that Eminem driving?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 27 2005, 09:49 PM~4084234
> *nice details.  Is that Eminem driving?
> *


nah thats big daddy lodirty ... ya betta recognize! 

sup dirty .. got my phone back gimme a ringle sometime so i can put your number back in my phone book


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really cool and original details! :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 27 2005, 09:50 PM~4085980
> *nah thats big daddy lodirty ... ya betta recognize!
> 
> sup dirty .. got my phone back gimme a ringle sometime so i can put your number back in my phone book
> *


thanks ice i got a few more tricks up my sleeve


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 27 2005, 05:49 PM~4084234
> *nice details.  Is that Eminem driving?
> *


u now m&m is to white to roll a four :biggrin: 



















jfwu hell im whiter then him 
and got less money :uh:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 27 2005, 02:19 PM~4083030
> *wow that quick disconect looks awsome
> and I just noticed the window rolled down.  :thumbsup:
> cant wait for the other pics.
> *


yea the old lady gets cold eze


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

alright, after about 30 hours worth of work i finally got it looking decent. i still have some final trim work left on it but it dont look too bad. tell me what yall think. if you have something negative to say then please dont say it. i'm very proud of it, i've never seen a working convertible top done on a model. it isnt perfect but damn it was harder than shit to make! i'm not using the gold rims, i have some chrome 3 pieces from pegasus on their way, which i'm going to paint the spokes to match the car. anyways, on to the pics (i know i said i'd have it posted last night but things didnt work as easily as i'd planned and hoped they would).... ~JO$H~


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks nice... but im sure i could do it....shouldnt be too hard... i just needa get me some styrene...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 28 2005, 02:41 PM~4089530
> *alright, after about 30 hours worth of work i finally got it looking decent. i still have some final trim work left on it but it dont look too bad. tell me what yall think. if you have something negative to say then please dont say it. i'm very proud of it, i've never seen a working convertible top done on a model. it isnt perfect but damn it was harder than shit to make! i'm not using the gold rims, i have some chrome 3 pieces from pegasus on their way, which i'm going to paint the spokes to match the car. anyways, on to the pics (i know i said i'd have it posted last night but things didnt work as easily as i'd planned and hoped they would).... ~JO$H~
> *


all I can say is DAMMMMM
never seen that done before good work :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

NICELY DONE! I've never seen a working top either and it looks damn close for a first shot. Now chrome that frame!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 28 2005, 01:41 PM~4089530
> *alright, after about 30 hours worth of work i finally got it looking decent. i still have some final trim work left on it but it dont look too bad. tell me what yall think. if you have something negative to say then please dont say it. i'm very proud of it, i've never seen a working convertible top done on a model. it isnt perfect but damn it was harder than shit to make! i'm not using the gold rims, i have some chrome 3 pieces from pegasus on their way, which i'm going to paint the spokes to match the car. anyways, on to the pics (i know i said i'd have it posted last night but things didnt work as easily as i'd planned and hoped they would).... ~JO$H~
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: im speechless


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Josh, dude, you did an awesome job! :thumbsup: 

I have seen a few working ragtops before..as far as I can remember there should be one featured in an old LRB made out of brass.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn.. props wit the top.. some foil should set it off..


----------



## BjsCustomModels (Oct 27, 2005)

there all looking cool


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i have planned on chroming all of the top anyways. thanks for all the comments. i worked really hard on it. yalls reaction help make it worth while. :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

all trimed up gotta clear and sand a lil bit


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 06:59 PM~4096435
> *all trimed up gotta clear and sand a lil bit
> *


 :0 Groovy


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

shit went missing on my impala so i had to bust out the parts car


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i was hoping to see someone build a non-SS....


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2005, 08:39 PM~4102819
> *i was hoping to see someone build a non-SS....
> *


i wanted too but never seen a non SS impala i really would have gone for a 4 door hardtop but i wasnt up for it im converting a 04 impala into a coupe


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 05:59 PM~4096435
> *all trimed up gotta clear and sand a lil bit
> *


looks sick as fuck homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 08:59 PM~4096435
> *all trimed up gotta clear and sand a lil bit
> *


tyte work man. personaly i was feeling that brown paint u had or w/e it was, but that looks real good too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

well guys its amazing what one WEEK of no layitlow can do to a man. but they let me off with a warning, and the lil dogs gonna be just fine....... hurricane wilma had be with out power for a week and all i had was a radio and 2 flashlights. i JUST got power so im in an extremly good mood so ima post some piks of the 64 ive been keeping to myself. i dont care if sumone decides to copy me (i dont think im bring anything new to the table , but i do think im doing something different from all the other entrys.) cause im the first showin it. to some people it might be "whatever" but to me its the best ive done (detail wise)


























































and finally the 2prongs and the batterys. (still need the wireing)










thats it for now , still a couple goodies gotta keep to ma self. u might be seeing some stuff and thinking "wtf?" but itll all get explained on dec.15.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

pics not working :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here are a few more progress pictures...my girl was helping me out on my wheels...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4124248
> *here are a few more progress pictures...my girl was helping me out on my wheels...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

SIIIIICCCCCKKK 64 Josh! The working ragtop is wicked !!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn,looks coo as hell bro.......i really need to get my asss in gear.time is gettin short


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That car is getting better and better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:worship: damn man, that rag is amazing!
also, is that a 67-68 camaro i see in the back of that pic?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

if you're talking about the car underneath the carport in the picture with my girlfriend painting, then yes it is a 68. we have about 6 67-68 camaros. :biggrin: thanks for all the comments guys. i really appreciate it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4124248
> *here are a few more progress pictures...my girl was helping me out on my wheels...
> *


DIGGING THE 64 HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

i also have a 69 z-28 camaro, im going to build it for my mother. but when i build it, ill probably keep it... 67 camaro is her favorite car, but i only found the 69, and i bought that shit like 2 yrs ago. what do you guys think about a lowrider camaro?? i use to come to these boards a lot, but i forgot my account name and password...... oh yeah, sorry for hi-jacking the thread


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

alright alright,,,,its time for the nut to post something....i worked on the suspension today.....damn it was a biotch.it was coo before it got painted,but it was a pain in the ass after it got painted.i even broke my rearend in 2 places...suspension is moveable im afraid to do it cause i break it once and not again im leavin it alone :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Off the hook!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn thats a bad bitch!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn,times gettin short............. :banghead:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:0 you guys doing some damn fine builds!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a badass ride! I really like the molded lower control arms. Nice touch. The paint is off the hook man. L8


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

holy shit thats bad ass ill be finishing mine today


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

can we get a finished 64 topic?.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

holy crap man , thats one of the best 64s ive ever seen. at first i thought that paint was to much, but that shits perfect!. and the rims compliment the car perfectly too. cant wait to see it foil and wit the interior.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 4 2005, 12:20 AM~4134029
> *alright alright,,,,its time for the nut to post something....i worked on the suspension today.....damn it was a biotch.it was coo before it got painted,but it was a pain in the ass after it got painted.i even broke my rearend in 2 places...suspension is moveable im afraid to do it cause i break it once and not again im leavin it alone :thumbsup:
> *



bad ass homie


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

408nut that 64 is absolutely, psitively, fucking sssssiiiiiiiccccckkkk!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice work 408nut


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx every1.....still got a few things to make ur heads turn :0 :thumbsup: im finally gettin my ass in gear... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

bad asssss bro :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: im lovin the wear and tear on the undercarriage it sets it off on the detail......Next level, ur the man


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

what up guys I got a little more done this week

motor is almost in air cleaner is crooked on this pic its fixed now.










layed some carpet down.










bottom of chassis is almost done added some yellow springs.










let me know whats up.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 6 2005, 01:02 AM~4145295
> *what up guys I got a little more done this week
> 
> motor is almost in  air cleaner is crooked on this pic its fixed now.
> ...


damn that undercarriage is stand-outing.. glad to see progress from other builders.. lets keep it up..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

sweet...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

gonna be a fun one to judge for sure...all the cars are looking good


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 5 2005, 08:10 PM~4145971
> *gonna be a fun one to judge for sure...all the cars are looking good
> *


Gonna be a hard one as well :cheesy:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

looking good hopingmad.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

yeahhhhhhhhhh boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

that sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

There should be a Revell Caddy Contest after this one!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 6 2005, 02:07 PM~4149453
> *There should be a Revell Caddy Contest after this one!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 6 2005, 01:07 PM~4149453
> *There should be a Revell Caddy Contest after this one!
> *


that was the original plan but there were people that couldnt find them and some conplained about them being metal. since the plastic one is coming that wouldnt be a bad idea for the summer


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 5 2005, 06:02 PM~4145295
> *what up guys I got a little more done this week
> 
> motor is almost in  air cleaner is crooked on this pic its fixed now.
> ...


What are the holes in the wheel wells for?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 6 2005, 04:28 PM~4150111
> *What are the holes in the wheel wells for?
> *


this is going to be a working 4 mtr dancer
thats where my axles are going to go.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

and i thought i was good.

some of you fellas are out of my league

every thing ive seen is nice,,,good job


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 6 2005, 02:54 PM~4149685
> *that was the original plan but there were people that couldnt find them and some conplained about them being metal. since the plastic one is coming that wouldnt be a bad idea for the summer
> *


I was thinking that there should be a contest to start the new year out. It should be longer build time, like 3 or 4 months. For metal work, etc. Different categories, like Hopper, Radical Showcar, Street Showcar, etc. Thats just some ideas.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 6 2005, 07:48 PM~4150755
> *I was thinking that there should be a contest to start the new year out. It should be longer build time, like 3 or 4 months. For metal work, etc. Different categories, like Hopper, Radical Showcar, Street Showcar, etc. Thats just some ideas.
> *


this one right now is 3 months..any longer and you need to just give up, lol. that's plenty of time.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

i'd definetly be interested in a caddy build-off...

i'm a speck of dust compared to the builders in this thread though...

maybe make a n00b competition?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2005, 07:02 PM~4150845
> *this one right now is 3 months..any longer and you need to just give up, lol. that's plenty of time.
> *


That is right.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 5 2005, 06:02 PM~4145295
> *what up guys I got a little more done this week
> 
> motor is almost in  air cleaner is crooked on this pic its fixed now.
> ...


Nice I like that shade of blue 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick!! Very cool you add a working setup on this ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

cant wait to see that 4....that would be a trip... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice 



theres some nice rides coming together on here cant what for more pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 27 2005, 10:39 AM~4081367
> *just woundring did any one do he same thing i did
> painted
> bare metal
> ...



WELL DID ANYONE DO THIS ??????? TO

i hope so then i wont fill so bad


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

that shit is gonna be in compton's show right hopingmad??
what kind of blue is that one?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 7 2005, 10:04 PM~4159159
> *WELL DID ANYONE DO THIS ??????? TO
> 
> i hope so then i wont fill so bad
> *


you shouldn't have told us...now we have to take off points for that!! :cheesy:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

sorry man i didn't want to say that :banghead: 


but he could take that one 'cause looks nice man


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

a lil more pix on progress


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

how bout we have a cyber dance contest :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

only about 5 weeks left!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Nov 7 2005, 09:32 PM~4159423
> *that shit is gonna be in compton's show right hopingmad??
> what kind of blue is that one?
> *


whats up  
you know it , compton for sure it;
color is cobalt blue,


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2005, 10:01 AM~4162325
> *only about 5 weeks left!
> *


 :0 mine is barely getting ready for paint!! none of my chrome is back  might have to use chrome paint... you guys are killing shit with all that working tops and suspension... etc... imma have to make my engine turn on :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2005, 11:36 AM~4162599
> *:0  mine is barely getting ready for paint!! none of my chrome is back   might have to use chrome paint... you guys are killing shit with all that working tops and suspension... etc... imma have to make my engine turn on :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 7 2005, 01:25 AM~4153144
> *Looks sick!! Very cool you add a working setup on this ride! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks all my rides have working setups


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2005, 10:36 AM~4162599
> *:0  mine is barely getting ready for paint!! none of my chrome is back   might have to use chrome paint... you guys are killing shit with all that working tops and suspension... etc... imma have to make my engine turn on :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 now u opened ur big mouth,now u gotta do coast...fuckin coast.i like to see that 1...theres always the cyber dance contest,if u dont finish..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2005, 12:36 PM~4162599
> *:0  mine is barely getting ready for paint!! none of my chrome is back   might have to use chrome paint... you guys are killing shit with all that working tops and suspension... etc... imma have to make my engine turn on :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i've seen a little electric motor tucked into an engine block with the fan glued to the shaft...so it can be done!! :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol thats what i was thinking, but hell no im not planning on doing that. i only got a month left. itl be a miracle if i can get it done.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2005, 11:28 AM~4163006
> *lol thats what i was thinking, but hell no im not planning on doing that. i only got a month left. itl be a miracle if i can get it done.
> *


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! i know u carlos,ur known like pops(gilbert) mr. lastminute or was that minute man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: come on bro,u did miracles with a lot of cars for the nnl west shows in the past :thumbsup: :twak: so get it together man


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

yea so the motor will work..what about pulleys?good idea though


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Just put two pager motors in the engine one with the vibrator chunk still on it so the enigine will rock a bit...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

ahhh there goes my idea for the next build off :around: 

if you put a small motor inside the block and attach the
fan and maybe a pulley set on it it should work.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats next running water thru the radiator with transperant tubes so you can see it go in the engine?? uh oh shouldnt of said anything. lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 8 2005, 12:15 PM~4163412
> *Just put two pager motors in the engine one with the vibrator chunk still on it so the enigine will rock a bit...
> *


thats a good idea... you could also put a little motor in the engine that would spin the driveline with a gear in the rear end so it can spin the tires...  you guys get way to technical... but thats what makes it fun i guess :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think were steppin' into a new era with tech written in capitol letters...I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 8 2005, 02:45 PM~4163657
> *I think were steppin' into a new era with tech written in capitol letters...I like it! :biggrin:
> *


they just got no idea!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2005, 02:35 PM~4163572
> *thats a good idea... you could also put a little motor in the engine that would spin the driveline with a gear in the rear end so it can spin the tires...   you guys get way to technical... but thats what makes it fun i guess :biggrin:
> *


with a dpdt switch you'd even have reverse! lol.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2005, 01:59 PM~4163768
> *with a dpdt switch you'd even have reverse! lol.
> *


double shafted motor :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 8 2005, 07:19 PM~4163925
> *double shafted motor  :0
> *


take out the armature and hit it with a hammer!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hey josh? see the yellow part? cut that off and have only hingdes on the end. that ill let it sit all the way down. :biggrin: :thumbsup: just my 2 cents


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

that part isnt holding it. i modeled the top after a real one. it will sit down lower its just the fabric is so tight that it makes it stick up.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ive been waiting for my chrome too for the past 7 weeks. i am working on this mustang to pass the time. also i am posting a picture of my wheels. i sqeezed a 5.20 on the rim, it was a biotch. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 8 2005, 10:21 PM~4167242
> *ive been waiting for my chrome too for the past 7 weeks.  i am working on this mustang to pass the time.  also i am posting a picture of my wheels.  i sqeezed a 5.20 on the rim, it was a biotch.  :biggrin:
> *


did you send it to chrometech? they are known for their quick turn around time :uh: lol


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 7 2005, 11:00 PM~4159618
> *you shouldn't have told us...now we have to take off points for that!!  :cheesy:
> *


just keepn it real but thats alright if i lose points for that just got n this build for the fun of it and built my four like my real car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 18 2005, 12:05 PM~4022949
> *a homie,theres more then enough time to work on ur ride....... :twak:
> 
> dont quit now.its all good u havent any pix yet.my homie COASTONE is laggin too :0  :biggrin: but he's still in even though he's laggin'  :twak: but i know he's gonna get his ass in gear :buttkick: cause he's know to be MR.LAST MINUTE on doin his projects for a show.sometimes thats when u do ur best builds.... :thumbsup: right COAST? :wave:  :biggrin: we got 2 months homie.more then enough time at least try til then and if ur not ready or finished then let us know...  try bro.can u do that for us bro?   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the kind words. It got me motivated to do a little bit of work, its not like yall TOP notch builders, but its something :happysad: 



I decided to paint it Light Blue with Black belly, and matching Light Blue frame. The interior also got painte the same way Blue with Black. I'm not done yet, but decided to pre-assemble to show yall what its looking like.....and Yes I will get a better camera for the final pics (maybe Friday) :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

some more pic.........also there is also a pic of the convertible I'm building


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 8 2005, 08:06 PM~4167121
> *that part isnt holding it.  i modeled the top after a real one.  it will sit down lower its just the fabric is so tight that it makes it stick up.
> *


Don't they sell special fabric for modelling? Or perhaps that micro fibre stuff is flexible enough...umbrella stuff, thin colored plastic bag, etc.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

the fabric i used stretched nicely, but the problem is that since its so small,once the fabric was stretched and tight, it makes it a little harder to fold the top up, and since the top is plastic i have to be careful not to break it. thats the only downfall. i still like it and think it turned out nicely. its all good, nobody else has one :biggrin: j/k. anyways theres some steep competition in this contest, im seeing a lot of things i wasnt expecting. hell im going a lot further than what i'd planned on. the bar has been raised and its bringing out everyone's skills. im proud to say ive been in this contest even if i dont win. i finally did something i'd thought about for years, and it turned out nicely. my 64 will definetly be a nice display piece once its finished, and if it doesnt win and thats all it does is sit in a case, i'm fine with that :thumbsup: i hope the judges are unpartial to anyone and judge fairly, which im sure they will. my car dont have fancy over the top graphics or anything, but it has nice clean paint. while building my car ive been aiming for a clean cali style ride. i hope it appears that way...  ~JO$H~


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 9 2005, 10:09 AM~4169812
> *the fabric i used stretched nicely, but the problem is that since its so small,once the fabric was stretched and tight, it makes it a little harder to fold the top up, and since the top is plastic i have to be careful not to break it. thats the only downfall. i still like it and think it turned out nicely. its all good, nobody else has one  :biggrin:  j/k. anyways theres some steep competition in this contest, im seeing a lot of things i wasnt expecting. hell im going a lot further than what i'd planned on. the bar has been raised and its bringing out everyone's skills. im proud to say ive been in this contest even if i dont win. i finally did something i'd thought about for years, and it turned out nicely. my 64 will definetly be a nice display piece once its finished, and if it doesnt win and thats all it does is sit in a case, i'm fine with that  :thumbsup:    i hope the judges are unpartial to anyone and judge fairly, which im sure they will. my car dont have fancy over the top graphics or anything, but it has nice clean paint. while building my car ive been aiming for a clean cali style ride. i hope it appears that way...    ~JO$H~
> *


hell yea, i dont plan on winning but i do plan on putting mines in a case


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i have put a lot of time into the car. i think it deserves a nice case to go into. it will also look nice with a trophy or a ribbon next to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

as long as its ready for NNL :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

perhaps in the future or on your next one you can make it out of aluminum and use those tiny screws. Then you wouldn't have to be AS carefull with it as glue and styrene is pretty fragile.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *as long as its ready for NNL*


what is NNL? you werent talking to me were you?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i was talking about mine. dont know if it will be done before the finish date, everyones got a lot of time and special details, like your working top... 408 nuts working suspension and everyone else with so much detail even if sometimes it goes unnoticed until someone points it out. its going to be way hard to judge. like topos and spankys cadis :biggrin: im trying to get mine done, not trippen on winning, but hopefully after i finish this one ill be motivated to finish my other ones and be ready for the NNL show in feb  this build contest thing kinda made it fun again.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2005, 11:19 AM~4171301
> *i was talking about mine. dont know if it will be done before the finish date, everyones got a lot of time and special details, like your working top... 408 nuts working suspension and everyone else with so much detail even if sometimes it goes unnoticed until someone points it out. its going to be way hard to judge. like topos and spankys cadis :biggrin: im trying to get mine done, not trippen on winning, but hopefully after i finish this one ill be motivated to finish my other ones and be ready for the NNL show in feb  this build contest thing kinda made it fun again.
> *


dont trip coast,my suspension ,im not gonna pose it :biggrin: its too fragile to do that.i made it too tight...but it still looks ****  dont be scured fool :nono: i know u can pull a rabbit outta a hat at the last minute....shit i was talkin to freddy the other day when i went to his pad,that im tryin to get ur ass pumped up to get back into it...its gettin cold outside bro.gettin to cold to work on cars.time to come inside and be a kid again :thumbsup: soooooooo get ur ass in gear and stop whining :twak: :buttkick: now thats out in the open..have a nice day :wave: 


u know im playin :tongue:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whose whining?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

well....$50 and 7 weeks later....my chrome came in :biggrin: not too bad of a birthday gift. parts came out pretty nice. this was all that was holding me up from finishing my model. now its just final assembly and detail work :cheesy: i know the pic isnt too good but hey, you get the idea... ~JO$H~


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE DID YOU GET THE CHROME DONE?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 10 2005, 05:37 PM~4180354
> *well....$50 and 7 weeks later....my chrome came in  :biggrin:  not too bad of a birthday gift. parts came out pretty nice. this was all that was holding me up from finishing my model. now its just final assembly and detail work  :cheesy:  i know the pic isnt too good but hey, you get the idea... ~JO$H~
> *


damn dude its about time someone chromes the wheel wells like a real car. ive been wondering if anyone had done that but i never saw any piks of em. good job.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 10 2005, 03:28 PM~4180721
> *damn dude its about time someone chromes the wheel wells like a real car. ive been wondering if anyone had done that but i never saw any piks of em. good job.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Most models don't come with separate wheel wells like that.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well before revell came out with the 64 and 63, we used to cut out the engine compartment wheel wells and radiator support out of the 62 belair, chrome that and convert the 63-64 amt engine compartment into a detailed one.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yeah i cut them off because they werent separate on this kit. i got the chrome done at chrometech. did anybody notice the chrome hood??? :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 10 2005, 09:22 PM~4181978
> *yeah i cut them off because they werent separate on this kit.  i got the chrome done at chrometech.  did anybody notice the chrome hood??? :biggrin:
> *


yes I did notice, um why?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed the chrome hood also. Very nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 10 2005, 05:28 PM~4180721
> *damn dude its about time someone chromes the wheel wells like a real car. ive been wondering if anyone had done that but i never saw any piks of em. good job.
> *


i did it awhile back on this 59. i used two chassis's to do it since they were molded in.

http://images8.fotki.com/v115/photos/1/186...P8030370-vi.jpg


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 10 2005, 07:22 PM~4181978
> *yeah i cut them off because they werent separate on this kit.  i got the chrome done at chrometech.  did anybody notice the chrome hood??? :biggrin:
> *


whats the chrome hood for?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i chromed the hood to be different. i got the idea from the 64 v-max built for his wife. he had the hood chromed and then painted the top side to match the car. its different than just using mirrors. im not going to just leave everything chrome in the engine compartment, i think i will add some striping. chrome came out pretty nice. it shows every piece of dust/dirt on it because its so shiny. i have a lot of things to do still. i figured i'd post some more pics up to tease a little. the pics are kind of crappy but ohwell... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i extended the uppers at the ears


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 10 2005, 10:07 PM~4183027
> * he had the hood chromed and then painted the top side to match the car. its different than just using mirrors. *


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick Josh!! :thumbsup:

By the way...because you extended the uppers do the wheels still fit under the fenders?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks it always helps to get a good comment every once in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Looks sick Josh!!
> 
> By the way...because you extended the uppers do the wheels still fit under the fenders? *



it looks like they should. the wheels arent going to have much positive camber. i guess since i have the front locked up as high as possible its doing that...it should look pretty tight though. hopefully i'll get a pic tonight of it with the wheels on and hopefully the motor finished... :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 11 2005, 12:07 AM~4183027
> *i chromed the hood to be different. i got the idea from the 64 v-max built for his wife. he had the hood chromed and then painted the top side to match the car. its different than just using mirrors. im not going to just leave everything chrome in the engine compartment, i think i will add some striping. chrome came out pretty nice. it shows every piece of dust/dirt on it because its so shiny. i have a lot of things to do still. i figured i'd post some more pics up to tease a little. the pics are kind of crappy but ohwell... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice job man. how much id they charge yuo for all that chroming. (lol u counter looks like mines , full of scratches n shit)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 11 2005, 10:01 AM~4184967
> *:0  nice job man. how much id they charge yuo for all that chroming. (lol u counter looks like mines , full of scratches n shit)
> *


i think he said 50 bucks :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JOSH :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yea it was $50. bob usually tries to help me out. ive done a lot of business with him. i also put a banner/link for him on my website (was pretty good when i was deep in this shit years ago and my site was on fire, now i havent updated it for a couple years, lmao). thanks for the comments guys. the feedback helps keep me motivated :thumbsup: ~JO$H~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: but u need to quit it......ur makin it that much harder for us :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

LOOKIN' NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 5 2005, 07:02 PM~4145295
> *what up guys I got a little more done this week
> 
> motor is almost in  air cleaner is crooked on this pic its fixed now.
> ...




LOOKIN' GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 10 2005, 10:07 PM~4183027
> *i chromed the hood to be different. i got the idea from the 64 v-max built for his wife. he had the hood chromed and then painted the top side to match the car. its different than just using mirrors. im not going to just leave everything chrome in the engine compartment, i think i will add some striping. chrome came out pretty nice. it shows every piece of dust/dirt on it because its so shiny. i have a lot of things to do still. i figured i'd post some more pics up to tease a little. the pics are kind of crappy but ohwell... :biggrin:
> *


Any pics of V-max's wifes 64?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

more progress pictures (not the best quality since these are just progress pictures).

i will have to try to find a picture of the car v-max built. its in an old street customs magazine.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 11 2005, 07:02 PM~4189081
> *more progress pictures (not the best quality since these are just progress pictures).
> 
> i will have to try to find a picture of the car v-max built.  its in an old street customs magazine.
> *


Wow man, its looking really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOW!!!! " in cholo that means WOW! out loud" bad ass bro :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, looks great with all that chrome, good job


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOW!!!! " in cholo that means WOW! out loud" bad ass bro  *


if you're talking to me then thanks homie :thumbsup: 



> *yea, looks great with all that chrome, good job*


thanks, i appreciate everyone's comments. but guess what, i'm not done with it yet :0 plenty more chrome left to put on (hood, hinges, radiator, fan shroud, hood latch, exhaust, etc). still a lot of detail work to do still too. i see it finished in a week or two if all goes well  keep the comments coming guys, i'm blushing.... j/k :biggrin: i'm really proud of this model. i've never put so much time, money, and patience into a model before. i think its coming along much better than i'd anticipated and looks really realistic. when i started this competition i was going for the gold and wanted to win (i've never been in a model comp before, so this is the closest thing to one, and i wanted to win :biggrin: ) but now its not such a big of a deal to me. i'm proud of my work, my girl tells me she's proud of me, and y'alls comments show me its all appreciated. to me, thats winning already. thanks guys


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 12 2005, 10:19 AM~4191929
> *if you're talking to me then thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> thanks, i appreciate everyone's comments. but guess what, i'm not done with it yet  :0  plenty more chrome left to put on (hood, hinges, radiator, fan shroud, hood latch, exhaust, etc). still a lot of detail work to do still too. i see it finished in a week or two if all goes well    keep the comments coming guys, i'm blushing.... j/k  :biggrin:  i'm really proud of this model. i've never put so much time, money, and patience into a model before. i think its coming along much better than i'd anticipated and looks really realistic. when i started this competition i was going for the gold and wanted to win (i've never been in a model comp before, so this is the closest thing to one, and i wanted to win  :biggrin: ) but now its not such a big of a deal to me. i'm proud of my work, my girl tells me she's proud of me, and y'alls comments show me its all appreciated. to me, thats winning already. thanks guys
> *


 :tears: :tears: :happysad: :thumbsup: i had the same feelin'...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 12 2005, 10:25 AM~4191943
> *:0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: speechless.......took my breath away :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anybody know how to make some 6x9s from scratch.....any tips would be helpful


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hey ive got some 6x9s from a hoppin hydros assortment if you need them. they are chrome or gold but you can paint them. 

thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here is some more progress pictures...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaamn!!! daaaaaaaaaamn! :banghead: :worship:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 14 2005, 12:35 PM~4202629
> *here is some more progress pictures...
> *


yeah looks clean
but where are the rear springs


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That's the best! model I've seen built from this forum so far. That's what I call show stoppin. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *yeah looks clean but where are the rear springs *



far from being finished homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

No rear springs? :dunno: 

BUT ITS STILL TIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i gave up a few days back im more into finishing the 04 than the 64


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 14 2005, 08:02 PM~4206180
> *i gave up a few days back im more into finishing the 04 than the 64
> *


aaaaaaaaaaah hell nah!!!! :nono: :nono: ur shit was almost done...why u quit now :twak: :twak: competition is gettin good bro.why quit now...hang in there n show what u got...even if u dont finish stay in it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 15 2005, 05:07 AM~4206203
> *aaaaaaaaaaah hell nah!!!! :nono:  :nono: ur shit was almost done...why u quit now :twak:  :twak: competition is gettin good bro.why quit now...hang in there n show what u got...even if u dont finish stay in it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hahaha,,he seen that comp

i dont blame him, i was thinking bout entering way back when,,,glad i didnt now


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 14 2005, 08:07 PM~4206203
> *aaaaaaaaaaah hell nah!!!! :nono:  :nono: ur shit was almost done...why u quit now :twak:  :twak: competition is gettin good bro.why quit now...hang in there n show what u got...even if u dont finish stay in it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


it was bound to happen sooner or later cause the car doesnt really fit my buildstyle and felt like i "had" to work on the car


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking really good! You see what i was talking about...the front wheels don't fit under the fender...I had the same problem when I was doing a "detailed" ride a while ago...can't seem to get it fit....really don't understand since the kit is more or less pretty accurate.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *No rear springs?
> 
> BUT ITS STILL TIGHT!*





> *far from being finished homie...  *


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Looking really good! You see what i was talking about...the front wheels don't fit under the fender...I had the same problem when I was doing a "detailed" ride a while ago...can't seem to get it fit....really don't understand since the kit is more or less pretty accurate.  *


i think i see. the tops are all that sticks out really when the car is on its wheels, and thats just to resemble a real one. when i extended the uppers it would have been probably equivalent to about a 1 1/2" extension in real life. ~JO$H~


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Everyone's progress looks great. I'm out of this one, I got pissed off while trying to hinge the front suspension and slammed the car against the wall.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 14 2005, 08:12 PM~4206229
> *it was bound to happen sooner or later cause the  car doesnt really fit my buildstyle and felt like i "had" to work on the car
> *


i hear yea!its coo.dont u do builds for shows???if u do,do u feel the same way that u have too???  :dunno:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 15 2005, 08:48 PM~4213815
> *i hear yea!its coo.dont u do builds for shows???if u do,do u feel the same way that u have too???   :dunno:
> *


nah theres only one show here about 2 times a year i was gonna debut the highriders but i didnt feel like waiting there all day and theres nothing to do in that town. i just didnt like where the car was going im more intrested in making a gasser out of it than a lowrider


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what happened to bumperkit, didn't he start this thing?? i haven't seen him post lately


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 15 2005, 01:29 PM~4210530
> *Everyone's progress looks great. I'm out of this one, I got pissed off while trying to hinge the front suspension and slammed the car against the wall.
> *


damn like that????i felt like that a few times,,,but i put too much time n work in what i got done....but im still making the best of it :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

can we get an update on who's still????i feel its down to at least 4 heads now...i know my boy coastone is in but hes laggin' on pix 4 post


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm still in got the body painted , and foiling today
doing the clear this weekend , I'll have some more pics 
next week.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: i got more updated pix....did a few things to bump me up there....but still gotta few trix...well if u noticed my seats do fold forward,and yes my steerin' "custom" does tilt,,,glove box opens and closes..4 6x9 woofers,4 door speaker,4 tweeters,floor mats,seat belts,and wood grain.more to come on detail....my engine,that was a biotch and a half..it was a turbo charge engine but i kinda mess it up tryin to install it,so i jus did the 283 or 327 ,what ever it is.i went off on the detail for that also,,n once again still workin on that ..trunk,hmmmmmm thats secret shit...well kinda..but from what u see a 4 pump set up w/return hardlines....uummmmmm box ,it has a clear window to see the amps...still workin on that too :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks awesome man!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 17 2005, 08:00 PM~4227611
> *:biggrin: i got more updated pix....did a few things to bump me up there....but still gotta few trix...well if u noticed my seats do fold forward,and yes my steerin' "custom" does tilt,,,glove box opens and closes..4 6x9 woofers,4 door speaker,4 tweeters,floor mats,seat belts,and wood grain.more to come on detail....my engine,that was a biotch and a half..it was a turbo charge engine but i kinda mess it up tryin to install it,so i jus did the 283 or 327 ,what ever it is.i went off on the detail for that also,,n once again still workin on that ..trunk,hmmmmmm thats secret shit...well kinda..but from what u see a 4 pump set up w/return hardlines....uummmmmm  box ,it has a clear window to see the amps...still workin on that too :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


damn that looks good....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

god damn you dude. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 17 2005, 06:06 PM~4227649
> *:0  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:  thanx everybody and u too mr. alfaro..thanx for the decals they set the car off coo


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good...yeah i got some new ones too...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TIGHT!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thats hard lined return lines with regular hydraulic hoses going out. also three square dumps. custom setup...not a kits setup with lines hooked up. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i wanna see that chrome hood!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i am working on getting it painted to match the car. it is in primer right now. i just have a few small things left to put on, then i want to do a little bit of striping in the engine department then i got to foil the top.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you guys are nuts.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 17 2005, 07:36 PM~4228196
> *thats hard lined return lines with regular hydraulic hoses going out.  also three square dumps.  custom setup...not a kits setup with lines hooked up.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aaaaaaaaaaah shit!!!! thats all good homie..see i use what i got...but i make it look cooo...see the regular hose are for the crazy set up thats gonna make u say "ooooh shit" ...see im a true builder.i build my cars outta nothin'..i dont send my parts out to get chromed...nah, im old skool..i make up for that in my detail...i go the extra mile in doin what i do..i only spent $5 or $8 for this build and that was only the car...i had the rims.i got the paint from other builds.i make my own parts $0 ..im doin the build for the fun of the build........ :biggrin: thats coo homie ...im glad u pointed that out to me...i guess it wasnt enough for u...so im goin to redue them .or should i say make my own....good lookin out...i still gotta lotta time to make new 1s :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 18 2005, 01:10 AM~4230087
> *you guys are nuts.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: i luv this shit!!!! :rofl: :rofl: 


what u think of my SJ emblems freddy made me??? i got a shit load bro..i got some for u too..hit me up with ur address so i can send u some


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

This contest is getting hot... :burn: got a lot of crazy & creative talents going on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

HELL YEEEEEEA! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Holy S*! :0 Those rides are badass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This gives me some inspiration to build something special like that.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *    aaaaaaaaaaah shit!!!! thats all good homie..see i use what i got...but i make it look cooo...see the regular hose are for the crazy set up thats gonna make u say "ooooh shit" ...see im a true builder.i build my cars outta nothin'..i dont send my parts out to get chromed...nah, im old skool..i make up for that in my detail...i go the extra mile in doin what i do..i only spent $5 or $8 for this build and that was only the car...i had the rims.i got the paint from other builds.i make my own parts $0 ..im doin the build for the fun of the build........  thats coo homie ...im glad u pointed that out to me...i guess it wasnt enough for u...so im goin to redue them .or should i say make my own....good lookin out...i still gotta lotta time to make new 1s  *


damn homie i wasnt even talking about you, i wasnt talking to anybody specific. i was just saying it just so no one had to ask. no need to get upset. 



> *see im a true builder*


so you're saying im not? i respect everyone in this build, and i have shown it. no need to disrespect me homie. that shit aint right.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thats coo  jus assumed u were forwarding it to me cause i was using the pumps from the kit n i put the hardlines to it only...  so i took it u were talkin about my build since i jus posted my updated pix... :dunno: so my bad if u werent commentin on it..im jus quick to respond to something like that if i feel its torwards me...i was jus confused on what u mentioned  :dunno: about the true builder thing...dont trip on it..i was only sayin im a true builder from the old skool days when we gotta use what we got cause people like me cant afford to spend more then $20 on a build.. :biggrin: so its all good homie.... :wave:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *thats coo  jus assumed u were forwarding it to me cause i was using the pumps from the kit n i put the hardlines to it only...  so i took it u were talkin about my build since i jus posted my updated pix...  so my bad if u werent commentin on it..im jus quick to respond to something like that if i feel its torwards me...i was jus confused on what u mentioned  about the true builder thing...dont trip on it..i was only sayin im a true builder from the old skool days when we gotta use what we got cause people like me cant afford to spend more then $20 on a build..  so its all good homie.... *


so are you still saying im not a true builder? ive been doing this shit for 12 years now. ive been "old skool" all my life, this is the first model i've went balls out on. i was just starting to really respect your work til you made them comments earlier.  damn, ohwell. ~JO$H~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

like i said i was talkin about myself being a true builder...ur a bad ass builder bro,dont get me wrong..i respect everyone no matter how bad or good they are..i learned alot up in here..i gained alotta respect when everyone douted my skills and builds...i like to help everyone out when needed cause i know in my time of need n questions everyones gonna be there for me.. :uh: jus like ourselves..1 day we are gonna ask question to each other about something  

everyone is a true builder ,bro. your a tue builder when u put ypur heart n soul to a build .it makes u proud of what u created and u want to share it to the world.. :thumbsup: 

its all good homie.... :thumbsup: dont trip .....i take back what ever i said ..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

cool man (cyber hug) lmao....  ~JO$H~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm glad that's settled. Can't wait to see the finish products, I know it's going to close. This thread is my motovation! :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: To all these guys doing their thang in this contest. All these rides are bad as hell!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

not azz good azz some of the other builds in the contest but im still here :biggrin:

just n it for the fun of it  dont no if ill get it done in time. just got a new house getting ready to move so :dunno:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

tight ride..*madd propz* :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 18 2005, 09:59 PM~4236750
> *not azz good azz some of the other builds in the contest but im still here  :biggrin:
> 
> just n it for the fun of it    dont no if ill get it done in time. just got a new house getting ready to move so  :dunno:
> *


shit this car is hella tight bro....trust me ur still up there with the big boys  ur the 1 who got everyone pumped up cause u showed the most progress in the beginnnin' :worship: :worship: so my hat goes off to u bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 19 2005, 02:23 AM~4237356
> *shit this car is hella tight bro....trust me ur still up there with the big boys    ur the 1 who got everyone pumped up cause u showed the most progress in the beginnnin' :worship:  :worship: so my hat goes off to u bro :thumbsup:
> *


i dont care what anyone says u guys in this contest r allright 
and i no i got alot done in the begeing but prog. is slow 

thanks 408nuts for the props and every one, else had alot of fun with this one  
hope to built somemore with u guys 

EVERY ONE KEEP UP THE FINE WORK ON YOUR RIDES I LIKE THEM ALL MY HATS OFF TO UALL. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

coo shit homie,,thatnx for the luv..  hope to see u in the end of the build..i hope to see everyone,even the 1s that dropped out....i know they can pull a rabbit outta of a hat.. n surprise us all.so i really hope to see them all :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 19 2005, 01:40 PM~4239337
> *coo shit homie,,thatnx for the luv..   hope to see u in the end of the build..i hope to see everyone,even the 1s that dropped out....i know they can pull a rabbit outta of a hat.. n surprise us all.so i really hope to see them all :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i really like that model...the blue looks really good...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 19 2005, 05:32 PM~4239741
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks again guys


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

mines done :biggrin: i decided to hell with tradition :0


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 19 2005, 10:49 PM~4241025
> *mines done :biggrin: i decided to hell with tradition :0
> *


 :worship:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

all done




























like i said, fuck tradition


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 19 2005, 10:11 PM~4241097
> *all done
> 
> 
> ...



i like it homie if it was mine i would put 13s tho but hey it urs so :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

It still looks nice highridah~!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i hate huge wheels on a car but i'm not gunna hate on you,if thats wat you like, then be my guest,good luck on the contest,if i could i would vote for everyone.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 different...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

got some more done on the four  

need to get it done befor we move so BUSTNNNNNNAZZ


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

JUST GOT THE FRAME TO FINISH AND IM DONE :cheesy:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

ill take better pics when i get her done


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

last one for the night frame


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Awesome ride!! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad assssssssssssssssss! i like it foool.... :thumbsup: :worship: paint job is sick as hell bro.... :thumbsup: im not into skyscrapers but thats sick bro


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 19 2005, 11:22 PM~4241603
> *got some more done on the four
> 
> need to get it done befor we move so BUSTNNNNNNAZZ
> *


ur set up is tight as f#$k bro :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


ur car is bad ass hell tooo....damn i luv this shit "building"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn u guys trip me out with these models. some of them look nice. if anyone has a silver 64 conv they want to sell pm me. i dont check out model section much.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 20 2005, 01:46 PM~4243138
> *ur set up is tight as f#$k bro :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> ur car is bad ass hell tooo....damn i luv this shit "building"
> *


thanks guys but when i seen your chit i had to have the wife change my dipy


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Now whats the prize for this contest?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey can I get in with my 62' :roflmao: Just kiddin you guys are doin a great job they look awsome! When is the contest finish date? I can't wait to see the entry's all completed :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

just want to keep the topic alive...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 21 2005, 03:36 PM~4250379
> *just want to keep the topic alive...
> *



Look'n good man :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow josh looking good I like that rag :biggrin: oh boy nice.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks...it still aint finished, but almost there...


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 21 2005, 03:36 PM~4250379
> *just want to keep the topic alive...
> *


hey,hee hee, i noticed you got a 59' back in the pics..........uhh........... :biggrin: that thing going anywere soon?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 21 2005, 03:36 PM~4250379
> *just want to keep the topic alive...
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaad assssss! :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 21 2005, 03:36 PM~4250379
> *just want to keep the topic alive...
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmm,i noticed the 62 hardtop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i built the 59 to ressemble how i wanted my real 59 to look...the 62 is an upcoming project...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 21 2005, 08:27 PM~4252345
> *i built the 59 to ressemble how i wanted my real 59 to look...the 62 is an upcoming project...
> *


coooooooooo :thumbsup: cant wait to see 62 hardtop


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i would like to wish a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, especially those who i have been fortunate enough to do business with, and those who like to give me a hard time (to keep me on top of things)...  :biggrin: 

also here are some more progress pictures...i am almost done with the mother fucker...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn thats fucken sick.. keep up the good work..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here are a few more...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

you should do a how-to on that rag top


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

yes he should!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

my car has a name now Purple Hulk


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 23 2005, 04:46 PM~4265657
> *i would like to wish a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, especially those who i have been fortunate enough to do business with, and those who like to give me a hard time (to keep me on top of things)...   :biggrin:
> 
> also here are some more progress pictures...i am almost done with the mother fucker...
> *


   :barf: :barf: oooooooooooh shit!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 


breathless bro. :tears: :tears:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 23 2005, 07:02 PM~4266646
> *my car has a name now Purple Hulk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick is indeed the word to us here.... :thumbsup: But stunning will also do fine... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

progress pics of the final paint 
now comes the hard part build it without scratching it :biggrin: 



















yeah theres a little dust on the hood :0 










color is cobalt blue over silver and micro flakes.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

damm that paint is SICK :0


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

haha i am al numb now ahhhhhhhhh ~:!THUD!:~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

DAMMMMMN!!!! tight as [email protected]#k :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

im glad everyone is puttin a 100% into this build off...and goin the extra mile ....this is gonna be good uffin:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

THE PAINT JOB IS CLEAN NICE BARE METAL WORK POST MORE SHOTS AS YOU FINISH


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

All you guys are doing tha some tight lows!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

A paintjob like that still makes me jalous as hell.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good...nice job...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hoppinmad, i know you can get that foil a little straighter homie :nono: still looks tight though! ~JO$H~


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 25 2005, 11:22 AM~4274154
> *hoppinmad, i know you can get that foil a little straighter homie  :nono:  still looks tight though! ~JO$H~
> *


Don't get carried away to much buddy...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Don't get carried away to much buddy... *


 :dunno: what do you mean? all i was doing was making a constructive comment. me and hoppin are cool, respect each other very much. ~JO$H~


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That paint is BEAUTIFUL hoppingmad! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

anyone close to being done yet???????i was sick,so that slowed me down a lil,plus my dumb ass made my own pumps.so more work then i wanted to do.but almost done.....but damn i suck at bmf.... :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm still wondering what happened to BumperKit..

this was his contest..his idea, and he was supposedly putting up some sort of prize for it.

I'm still a judge, but i'm kinda wondering if he forgot about us, lol


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hahahahah ohhhh yaaa?¿


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i still got a way to go. i havent worked on it sinse the hurricane hit (just did the foiling), i havent had BUILDING time. i still need to start the interior and setup. if i start feeling rushed to finish , that its effecting the outcome, im just going to stop my self and take my time even if i dont make the deadline. im really proud of what ive done and dont wanna ruin it in a last minute rush, this one is definetly going in a case on a shelf.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

im done uall :biggrin: 

















no pics till tomorrow homies wont to take some outside pics  next to my real car


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

ok said hell with it here

one of the tricksi had rockerpanel trime off a 62 just like my ride :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

do u wont to see more


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

here i had to gas hop it one time for yea


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks awesome!! Great job! And I like your real '64 too! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 25 2005, 12:39 PM~4274269
> *:dunno:  what do you mean? all i was doing was making a constructive comment. me and hoppin are cool, respect each other very much. ~JO$H~
> *


its all good,  
its all down hill from here, only a few days left to work on it
and take if for a test drive. YEAHHHHHHHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIIIIII

If it all goes well I will have it ready for the Compton Model Car show
on the 16th of December.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 27 2005, 03:17 AM~4283760
> *here i had to gas hop it one time for yea
> *



no fair you have a real one for reference. :biggrin: 

just messing, with ya

freaking awsome, great work. looks like it belongs on a 
front magazine cover.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 25 2005, 06:50 PM~4276010
> *That paint is BEAUTIFUL hoppingmad! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 26 2005, 03:36 PM~4279609
> *i'm still wondering what happened to BumperKit..
> 
> this was his contest..his idea, and he was supposedly putting up some sort of prize for it.
> ...


Ha HAAAAAA
thats right he started this thang :cheesy:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Realy nice lodirty 64, but you should get some pegasus 5.20's since your real car has them :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hahahahah i dun't get it?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

(retorical question)


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 27 2005, 02:01 PM~4284969
> *Realy nice lodirty 64, but you should get some pegasus 5.20's since your real car has them :biggrin:
> *


you seen my real 520s hea ? 
i tryed some and didnt like the way it lookedhell i only got about $1.50 in this car allthe stuff u see on it was just laying around the house that i bought about 6 years ago when i was building models 
i tould u guys it was a low buck build :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2005, 06:58 AM~4283945
> *Looks awesome!! Great job! And I like your real '64 too! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jev i like the real 1 better to but the model one has more miles on it  



here some out side pics with the four its raining here today so :angry:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

last 2 my real car and my model


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

can you say Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










now either I make one.
buy another car not sure anymore


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn..did you sit on it? lol

i'm sure someone might have an extra laying around


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 27 2005, 07:11 PM~4286966
> *damn..did you sit on it? lol
> 
> i'm sure someone might have an extra laying around
> *


stepped on it :biggrin: 

yeah if anyone has an extra one let me know
I will buy it.

thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2005, 08:13 PM~4286985
> *stepped on it  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah if anyone has an extra one let me know
> ...


dont ya hate that? lol. i've been known to drop a part and roll over it with my chair :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 27 2005, 07:19 PM~4287049
> *dont ya hate that? lol. i've been known to drop a part and roll over it with my chair  :biggrin:
> *


yeah
Im almost tempted to put on like that
and call it a split window. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2005, 08:24 PM~4287104
> *yeah
> Im almost tempted to put on like that
> and call it a split window. :biggrin:
> *


haha...hinge it and engrave it...it'll be sweet


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2005, 07:53 AM~4284228
> *its all good,
> its all down hill from here, only a few days left to work on it
> and take if for a test drive.  YEAHHHHHHHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIIIIII
> ...


HEY WHATS UP NICE BUILD BUT IF YOURE TALKING ABOUT THE MODEL CAR SHOW AT BIG BOY HOBBIES IN COMPTON THE DATE IS DECEMBER 11 HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE IM 20 MINUTES FROM THERE SO I'LL 4 SURE BE THERE


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 27 2005, 12:46 PM~4285238
> *you seen my real 520s hea ?
> i tryed some and didnt like the way it lookedhell i only got about  $1.50 in this car allthe stuff u see on it was just laying around the house that i bought about 6 years ago when i was building models
> i tould u guys it was a low buck build  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea!!! i did the same.. :thumbsup: :wave: model came out tight as hell.this gonna be gooood :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 27 2005, 11:12 PM~4288195
> *hell yea!!! i did the same.. :thumbsup:  :wave: model came out tight as hell.this gonna be gooood :biggrin:
> *


its all good guys dont realy matter were i place just 2 many nice builds in here but its been fun guys and thank u all for letting me be apart of this :biggrin: 

never no i mite be n the next build contest 

THANK U ALL FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT UV SHOWN ME


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

been workin on set up...almost done.damn its a biotch...i jus got touch ups now....then i can put my engine in....almost ther.maybe this week.i need to get it outta the way.gotta get ready for nnl west in feb. :thumbsup: 

oh yea,my pump rack is movable..i redid that too.the otha way wasnt workin right


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on the setup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

first off,all yall are straight sick with these lolo models.. im definatly gonna start doin lo models now ....and second off highridah .. that 64 is the hardest shit ive seen .... your killin the game w/ that imp. after the contest or w/e can you give me some lifting tips? im bout done w/ die cast. im gonna jump in this real model game. again .. good work to all yall and let the best man win


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 28 2005, 01:08 AM~4289290
> *been workin on set up...almost done.damn its a biotch...i jus got touch ups now....then i can put my engine in....almost ther.maybe this week.i need to get it outta the way.gotta get ready for nnl west in feb. :thumbsup:
> 
> oh yea,my pump rack is movable..i redid that too.the otha way wasnt workin right
> *


 :0 is that a custom box


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

DAAAMMNN 408nut the detail in the trunk of your fo' is absolutely amazing! you got check vavles, an adex, i think i see a y-block! Absolutely amazing is all i can say.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 28 2005, 12:08 AM~4289290
> *been workin on set up...almost done.damn its a biotch...i jus got touch ups now....then i can put my engine in....almost ther.maybe this week.i need to get it outta the way.gotta get ready for nnl west in feb. :thumbsup:
> 
> oh yea,my pump rack is movable..i redid that too.the otha way wasnt workin right
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Nov 27 2005, 08:18 PM~4287576
> *HEY WHATS UP NICE BUILD BUT IF YOURE TALKING ABOUT THE MODEL CAR SHOW AT BIG BOY HOBBIES IN COMPTON THE DATE IS DECEMBER 11 HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE IM 20 MINUTES FROM THERE SO I'LL 4 SURE BE THERE
> *


thanks Jay.
I would have missed it. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 07:10 AM~4289924
> *:0 is that a custom box
> *


yea it is..i jus used some plastic n glued it together then sanded it down,primer then paint...oh yea n put a cut out of clear plastic on the inside for a window to see my amps.....it was hella easy..doin the smallest detail to a car makes a big ass difference :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx everyone for the props...wish my set up came out better..i cut a few corners...jus tryin to get this build over with...now i know how everyone feels about not wantin to finish...  once were done.we're gonna take a good :biggrin: look at what we built and be damn proud of it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice setup!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

post closer shots. i kno i see check valves but thats all i can make out.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 28 2005, 02:00 PM~4292212
> *post closer shots. i kno i see check valves but thats all i can make out.
> *


i took them at night so its a lil dark..i didnt do close ups yet,cause not done... but the set was a quicky...so its a lil half ass :biggrin:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL THA 64' CONTEST BUILDERZ* MAY THA BEST MAN WIN! :tongue: :thumbsup: :tongue: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

when's the deadline?


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

completion date is set for Dec 15...



RIGHT?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i unno, thats why i asked.......hehe


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

i wasn't sayin tha "right part to u" but yea thats tha completion date.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

the end is almost here


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i dont think i was ready for a contest.. the amount of time seemed right.. but i lost interest in the build.. i was very happy to see all these other great builders bust out with some ganstah shyt.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 30 2005, 02:14 PM~4307955
> *the end is almost here
> 
> 
> ...



something tells me hoppinmad has access to new smileys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

yes yes :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i guess its officially crunch time. i still need like 35% of my build lol. but im still amazed everytime i look it at, if it wasnt for this contest i would of never known what i could do. im jus diein to finish and start on sumthin new.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 1 2005, 09:02 PM~4318102
> *i guess its officially crunch time. i still need like 35% of my build lol. but im still amazed everytime i look it at, if it wasnt for this contest i would of never known what i could do. im jus diein to finish and start on sumthin new.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks hoppingmad
thats 1 bad little hopper man :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Dec 2 2005, 04:35 PM~4323530
> *thanks hoppingmad
> thats 1 bad little hopper man  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BOIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin: 

paint the roof silver and it will almost match.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 27 2005, 11:08 PM~4289290
> *been workin on set up...almost done.damn its a biotch...i jus got touch ups now....then i can put my engine in....almost ther.maybe this week.i need to get it outta the way.gotta get ready for nnl west in feb. :thumbsup:
> 
> oh yea,my pump rack is movable..i redid that too.the otha way wasnt workin right
> *


damm foo u got down , the detail is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 2 2005, 05:47 PM~4323606
> *YEAH BOIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:
> 
> paint the roof silver and it will almost match.
> *


i think i will tonight


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Dec 2 2005, 05:05 PM~4324287
> *damm foo u got down , the detail is tight :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie......havent see u in a minute...glad to see u back


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ALMOST DONE ...JUS A FEW MORE THINGS TO DO.........i never noticed it but the bumpers came fucked up in the kit..... :angry: :angry: so hopefully after the build im gonna send in for new chrome....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

WTF?... and you been building for how fucken long?.. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

repin da bay with dat raiders plate :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 3 2005, 12:37 PM~4328767
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 3 2005, 12:37 PM~4328767
> *:biggrin:
> *


Awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 3 2005, 01:37 PM~4328767
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn that's some good work, I'm going to start building models again.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 4 2005, 08:43 PM~4336226
> *damn that's some good work, I'm going to start building models again.
> *


u gon' funk it like u used to?... lol a couple months ago i was looking thru all my shit and i found that 64 u painted alonggggg time ago lime green wit gold pearl/flakes that i got off u like 8 years ago...lol and all that fabric from art class at north hialeah...lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 4 2005, 07:43 PM~4336226
> *damn that's some good work, I'm going to start building models again.
> *


 :thumbsup: hell yea.....build homie....n thanx....glad ur gonna build again


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2005, 11:25 AM~4340160
> *uffin:
> *


sup stranger!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: got anything for us?????  ive been wantin to call u lately,but i forget to :biggrin: im gettin old homie.. :thumbsdown: so hows ur 64 build???????? probubly not...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea where's the progress at coast one?? no progress pics might mean you no entry!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

whats going on people? anyways heres some new progress pics, theyre not the best quality (because im running out of space) but i'll make sure to make the final pics the best i can. dont have much to do, i have to put the other quarter glass in, put the battery in and wire it, and put the radiator hose on. other than that its just about finished :0 

i put new wheels on it......j/k i put one under it for shits and giggles, figured high ridah might like it...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you might wanna add some color to those photoetched emblems while your at it


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

everyone seems to be having great progress.. :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 03:03 PM~4341672
> *whats going on people? anyways heres some new progress pics, theyre not the best quality (because im running out of space) but i'll make sure to make the final pics the best i can. dont have much to do, i have to put the other quarter glass in, put the battery in and wire it, and put the radiator hose on. other than that its just about finished  :0
> 
> i put new wheels on it......j/k i put one under it for shits and giggles, figured high ridah might like it...
> *


out of all the huge gay ass fucking rims you could put on an impala, those the best ones right there, but i like the other ones better.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking good guys, its almost over!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

the end is almost near but wheres our fearless leader?wheres the big kuhuna runnin' the show??????????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 5 2005, 06:41 PM~4342426
> *the end is almost near but wheres our fearless leader?wheres the big kuhuna runnin' the show??????????
> *


i've asked that myself, lol. he's MIA!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 5 2005, 12:53 PM~4340745
> *sup stranger!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: got anything for us?????  ive been wantin to call u lately,but i forget to :biggrin: im gettin  old homie.. :thumbsdown: so hows ur 64 build???????? probubly not...
> *


:biggrin: i still got a week :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thats coast for yah!!!!!!! mr.minute man ...oooooooops!! i ment last minute man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Excellent build all around. The only thing I really dont like is the antenna on the front fender...whats up with that?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i was busy trying to finish this


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64+Dec 5 2005, 04:47 PM~4342459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2005, 04:50 PM~4342474
> *i was busy trying to finish this
> 
> 
> ...


i heard about the trunk u were doin...came out sick bro....i need to get my ass in gear and start doin murals tooo.....im laggin in the supply department


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 5 2005, 04:47 PM~4342459
> *Excellent build all around. The only thing I really dont like is the antenna on the front fender...whats up with that?
> 
> 
> ...


in which part of the antenna u dont like??????? it been in the front or the ball??????if its the ball.. if ur familiar to the streetlow mag balls, thats what it is its a cholo ball with his cap real low flipped up and a big brush "mustache"....its not glued down yet.its jus sitting there in the whole....and if ur wonderin why i put it up front...i jus like it better up front...having them in rear is only an option for a real 64 back then.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i like when its got dual antennas :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2005, 04:52 PM~4342494
> *i was going to ask him the same questions.
> :angry:  :twak:
> *


come on now mr.coast.u should know me by now....if everyone is gonna do that ,im gonna do it different.......plus like i said to him too...its only an option to have it in the back....beside im coo with that.i got a different flavor in my builds..64s jus dont look coo with them in the back..thats my opinion on that...now 60 n down,hell yea thats sick as [email protected]#k :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 5 2005, 05:03 PM~4342563
> *in which part of the antenna u dont like??????? it been in the front or the ball??????if its the ball.. if ur familiar to the streetlow mag balls, thats what it is its a cholo ball with his cap real low flipped up and a big brush "mustache"....its not glued down yet.its jus sitting there in the whole....and if ur wonderin why i put it up front...i  jus like it better up front...having them in rear is only an option for a real 64 back then.. :biggrin:
> *


Man i dont care what anyone says that thing is sick as fuck i love it you got my vote for #1 thats for sures :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2005, 05:05 PM~4342584
> *i like when its got dual antennas :cheesy:
> *


naaaaaaaaaaah, to me that chuy...im coo with that bro...i think the 4 is too boxy for duels


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Dec 5 2005, 05:10 PM~4342628
> *Man i dont care what anyone says that thing is sick as fuck i love it you got my vote for #1 thats for sures :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: thanx bro........a builds a build..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> *naaaaaaaaaaah, to me that chuy...im coo with that bro...i think the 4 is too boxy for duels *


:0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, I just dont like the antenna on the fender like that. I like em with the dual arials in the rear.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 5 2005, 05:15 PM~4342661
> *Yeah, I just dont like the antenna on the fender like that. I like em with the dual arials in the rear.
> *


thats cooo....  i prefer it up front..thats me bro...everyone does them different bro..their own unique style of doin things... :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 5 2005, 05:15 PM~4342661
> *Yeah, I just dont like the antenna on the fender like that. I like em with the dual arials in the rear.
> *


no antennas :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 5 2005, 05:12 PM~4342637
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup: thanx bro........a builds a build..... :thumbsup:
> *


any time and dont sell yourself short that is way more then just a build that thing should be in an exibit uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 5 2005, 05:19 PM~4342693
> *no antennas :biggrin:
> *


toooo late already put a hole :biggrin: i will keep that in mind


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Dec 5 2005, 05:19 PM~4342697
> *any time and dont sell yourself short that is way more then just a build that thing should be in an exibit uffin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: thanx bro...........

:biggrin: but really thanx for ur opinion.thats what keeps us keepin' on buildin'


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *you might wanna add some color to those photoetched emblems while your at it *


 :dunno: were you talking to me???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 08:59 PM~4343357
> *:dunno: were you talking to me???
> *


yea...detail those puppies up!!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i dont have any photoetched emblems...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 09:09 PM~4343400
> *i dont have any photoetched emblems...
> *


oh did you foil em? either way...add some color to em like the real thing  

http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/t...ID=36&CurPage=1

little tutorial on it right there, i'm sure it'll work with a foiled emblem just the same


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

say what emblem you are talking about?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 09:11 PM~4343411
> *say what emblem you are talking about?
> *


the hood and trunk emblems..the fender emblems..they all got color in them on the real thing.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i know what real emblems look like i restore these cars for a living...i aint done with all the detail...i didnt know what emblem you were talking about that is why i asked...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 09:16 PM~4343437
> *i know what real emblems look like i restore these cars for a living...i aint done with all the detail...i didnt know what emblem you were talking about that is why i asked...
> *


cool..it was just a suggestion!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i wish i had a real one like this... :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

dang if its hard to build those models, i should try buildin a car!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some of my update. still need to add alot of detial stuff i have in mind plus the whole setup. ima try and get to building but its the last week of the semester in college and i got test n shit, so hopefully itll be done by the deadline if not then fuk it lol.

































got some plastic on the white inserts to keep the white nice n clean forever (or untill the plastic turns yellow) :biggrin: 

















the door panels still need the plastic cover , and the bottom light, plus to get some color in the SS symbol. and theres still some areas on the seats i need to touch up cause the tape i used lifted some paint. (these are the times i wish i had an airbrush)


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 5 2005, 08:39 PM~4343913
> *some of my update. still need to add alot of detial stuff i have in mind plus the whole setup. ima try and get to building but its the last week of the semester in college and i got test n shit, so hopefully itll be done by the deadline if not then fuk it lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad as f#@k bro...lookin coo as hell :0 :worship: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 5 2005, 07:30 PM~4343514
> *i wish i had a real one like this... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *dang if its hard to build those models, i should try buildin a car!
> 
> *


that comment dont make any sense what are you trying to say?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 3 2005, 12:37 PM~4328767
> *:biggrin:
> *


Daaamm!! foo that shit looks tight! keep it up homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2005, 04:50 PM~4342474
> *i was busy trying to finish this
> 
> 
> ...


sup coast! mural looks sick homie send me some pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That is a sick mural!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 5 2005, 07:39 PM~4343913
> *some of my update. still need to add alot of detial stuff i have in mind plus the whole setup. ima try and get to building but its the last week of the semester in college and i got test n shit, so hopefully itll be done by the deadline if not then fuk it lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice werk on the interior!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 6 2005, 07:58 AM~4346759
> *that comment dont make any sense what are you trying to say?
> *


k #1, why you earase my name from the quote? #2 i mean, if it is hard for me to build a model that good i should imagine how good i would be at making a real car look that good! (BEING SARCASTIC!)


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

all i did was copy and paste what you said, i am not too sure how i get members names on quotes...so do you like my car???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

^^^dam homie, it looks like your just waiting for someone to say something bad about your model car.......ease off a bit no one is dissing your model.....i think everyone agrees that your model looks great


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i wasnt sure if he was dissing my model or if he liked it thats all...it's all good... :biggrin:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 6 2005, 07:31 PM~4351179
> *all i did was copy and paste what you said, i am not too sure how i get members names on quotes...so do you like my car???
> *


 :scrutinize: :worship:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

LAST NITE I WENT THROUGH ALL 45 PAGES AND I MUST SAY, VERY IMPRESSED!!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn this topics going down quik. wheres everyone? guess i keep postin updates

made myself a rack.




















dash











batterys started to get wired











setup with out the ground ran, the power cable on the motor, and the hoses going to the pistons (its all done now, but i havent taken piks)





















o and i just realized i need battery hold downs


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Man thats a cool setup! I really dig the weathered stuff you got on that car, like a real street low!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Dec 8 2005, 11:38 PM~4368447
> *Man thats a cool setup! I really dig the weathered stuff you got on that car, like a real street low!
> *


thanks man. but it makes me kinda feel like the outkast of the competition :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The level is really high!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

great job homie! its nice to see something different. it gets kind of boring sometimes seeing the same shit. keep it up  ~JO$H~


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 6 2005, 07:31 PM~4351179
> *all i did was copy and paste what you said, i am not too sure how i get members names on quotes...so do you like my car???
> *



sorry bout that man,your car is SICK!!!!!!!!! anymore progress?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 9 2005, 12:22 PM~4371941
> *great job homie! its nice to see something different. it gets kind of boring sometimes seeing the same shit. keep it up    ~JO$H~
> *


 :dunno:  must be mine.im the only 1 showin the most progress n pix :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 11 2005, 06:22 PM~4384409
> *:dunno:   must be mine.im the only 1 showin  the most progress n pix :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2005, 05:00 PM~4384546
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


sup coast1!!!!!!!!!! what u got C locs?????


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Dec 11 2005, 05:25 PM~4384653
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


that shits bad bro........ :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 11 2005, 05:30 PM~4384675
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> sup coast1!!!!!!!!!! what u got C locs?????
> *


what i got is too much shit to do! :biggrin: 

this is what im working on :biggrin:

[attachmentid=382372]


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2005, 05:41 PM~4384721
> *what i got is too much shit to do! :biggrin:
> 
> this is what im working on :biggrin:
> ...


what is it? wally gator witha head dress?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k :biggrin: 

so that means no build??????? :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 11 2005, 05:44 PM~4384738
> *what is it? wally gator witha head dress?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> j/k :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea man wut is it? looks like something kinda aztec. do you draw it on maskin tape (that white stuff) and cut it out parts and paint em? just curious cause im planning on starting to learn to airbrush, i wanna learn a new media.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea it is an aztec character. actually its a scepter from a monument of a young ruler. hes holding it in the carving.

the aircompressor im using doesnt have an air regulator so i cant really do too much free hand. so i draw it on the paper and cut out sections to paint.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

daamm coast, looking goo bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

hey coast check this out homie, i'm building and 1964 chevy truck and i put murals int he rims, is not done yet but,what do you think? i use decal paper.. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats gangster!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea thats most likely how ima start off then eventually try some freehand.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 10:57 PM~4385581
> *hey coast check this out homie, i'm building and 1964 chevy truck and i put murals int he rims, is not done yet but,what do you think? i use decal paper.. :biggrin:
> *


wut scale??


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 08:38 PM~4385918
> *wut scale??
> *


1:25 scale..


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 08:36 PM~4385902
> *yea thats most likely how ima start off then eventually try some freehand.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that looks like it would be tight as hell


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 11:51 PM~4386028
> *1:25 scale..
> *


how did u get so much detail? scaned, shrinked, and printed image?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 11:53 PM~4386038
> *
> *


ive been wanting to learn to airbrush, but always turned it down cause i was into something else (printmaking, scratch board w/e) but now that im gettin more serious about model cars, i could use the airbrush to paint the cars and get into more complicated paint jobs plus i can learn to draw with it and maybe even do some murals. and sinse i see if be able to draw it out first with pencil or w/e on maskin tape and paint part by part, atleast things would be well proportioned and id just have to learn to do all that shadowing, and coloring and stuff.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 09:00 PM~4386103
> *how did u get so much detail? scaned, shrinked, and printed image?
> *


well the mural are my original murals i done on real car and them i edit them in photoshop and print them on decal paper..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 12 2005, 12:12 AM~4386178
> *well the mural are my original murals i done on real car and them i edit them in photoshop and print them on decal paper..
> *



real nice. its all about details man.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 09:14 PM~4386188
> *real nice. its all about details man.
> *


yeah bro i haven't build a model for years..so i'm going to try one again... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 07:57 PM~4385581
> *hey coast check this out homie, i'm building and 1964 chevy truck and i put murals int he rims, is not done yet but,what do you think? i use decal paper.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: fuckin freddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2005, 09:18 PM~4386211
> *:0  :cheesy:  fuckin freddy! :thumbsup:
> *


sup coast i see you started a new mural..good job homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: yea, thanks. at the rate im going i should be done by the end of the week... lol. i need a digital... heres part of what i got done today...
[attachmentid=382831]


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2005, 09:27 PM~4386285
> *:biggrin: yea, thanks. at the rate im going i should be done by the end of the week... lol. i need a digital... heres part of what i got done today...
> [attachmentid=382831]
> *


Daamm coast looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 07:57 PM~4385581
> *hey coast check this out homie, i'm building and 1964 chevy truck and i put murals int he rims, is not done yet but,what do you think? i use decal paper.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats really a very cool idea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 10:10 PM~4386158
> *ive been wanting to learn to airbrush, but always turned it down cause i was into something else (printmaking, scratch board w/e) but now that im gettin more serious about model cars, i could use the airbrush to paint the cars and get into more complicated paint jobs plus i can learn to draw with it and maybe even do some murals. and sinse i see if be able to draw it out first with pencil or w/e on maskin tape and paint part by part, atleast things would be well proportioned and id just have to learn to do all that shadowing, and coloring and stuff.
> *


thats the easy part... atleast for me it is...the harder part is doing the outlining... ima try doing a mural i've never really tried... even tho i done shirts and shit...i mean i've done work on murals but i havent tried doing the whole thing from start to end my self...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

contest car finished.
more and better pics to come


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick paintjob! Can't wait to see a video! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 12 2005, 11:00 AM~4388402
> *Sick paintjob! Can't wait to see a video! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. video was shot last night 
just waiting on a good and sunny day for the pics to be shot.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

SANGRE PURA.. here are the pics.. dey are *different* from the 1's i posted in muh build up topic..


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

clean :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 11 2005, 07:57 PM~4385581
> *hey coast check this out homie, i'm building and 1964 chevy truck and i put murals int he rims, is not done yet but,what do you think? i use decal paper.. :biggrin:
> *


aaaaaaaaaah shit,i knew u can do it freddy.......looks sick homie :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's the topic for the final entries. you all have until the 15th get your pictures up.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=224767


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

the drop top is lookin sick homie..the seat belts set it off in the detail bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

nice rides cali and cadi man...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn thanks eryone.. im proud as fuck of this build.. but this shyt is like crack the more u build.. the more building you wanna do.. i wanna fucken start another 1 already.. but im holding out until i get MY BIG BODY from 1ofakind.. ooh and nah not the 1 he fucked up.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 12 2005, 09:25 AM~4388218
> *contest car finished.
> more and better pics to come
> 
> ...


!shit! you got my vote man!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 13 2005, 04:32 PM~4398249
> *!shit! you got my vote man!!!!!!!!
> *


great thanks :biggrin: 
Im pretty proud of how it came out. took 2nd place at the compton model show
Lowrider B. class. 

funny thing when I told people it actually worked.
they were like "what the F----" it works. Dammm
and they all crowded the dance comp to see it going thru the moves
it was dancing and shit with the doors open. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 13 2005, 06:48 PM~4398961
> *great thanks :biggrin:
> Im pretty proud of how it came out.  took 2nd place at the compton model show
> Lowrider B. class.
> ...


you got any pumps or anything in the trunk?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 13 2005, 04:48 PM~4398961
> *great thanks :biggrin:
> Im pretty proud of how it came out.  took 2nd place at the compton model show
> Lowrider B. class.
> ...


I can't even barely tell its a hopper from the undercarriage pics. Only way was the spiderleg in the interior shot. Nice pattern work


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2005, 07:23 PM~4399227
> *I can't even barely tell its a hopper from the undercarriage pics.  Only way was the spiderleg in the interior shot.  Nice pattern work
> *


i think those are the kit decals :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 05:23 PM~4399229
> *i think those are the kit decals :dunno:
> *


really? In that case, nice decal work, it flows nice!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 13 2005, 11:48 PM~4398961
> *great thanks :biggrin:
> Im pretty proud of how it came out.  took 2nd place at the compton model show
> Lowrider B. class.
> ...


fuk meng.. i know ryan gone have trouble picking 1st.. 408 got crazy detail.. but josh gots the werking top.. and hoppingmad's is fucken juiced.. good luck with the judging homie.. and i wanna thank all the experienced builders that showed us new chicos how its done.. all we need is to see a contest with 1ofakind, big poppa, and jevries.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

finally got my car finished...my final pictures are posted in the other topic...here is a little taste of my finished masterpiece...










GAME OVER BIOTCHES... :biggrin: (ALL IN FUN)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is makin me wana start on my 64 wagon! i think i will tomrow!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 13 2005, 08:53 PM~4400277
> *finally got my car finished...my final pictures are posted in the other topic...here is a little taste of my finished masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie you always build nice rices


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 8 2005, 09:35 PM~4367884
> *damn this topics going down quik. wheres everyone? guess i keep postin updates
> 
> made myself a rack.
> ...


next level found this n off topic  looks like his got the plastic covers on the seats to


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2005, 06:23 PM~4399227
> *I can't even barely tell its a hopper from the undercarriage pics.  Only way was the spiderleg in the interior shot.  Nice pattern work
> *


thanks. tryied to hide em by painting them the car color.
it worked at the show. nobody saw them till I pointed them out.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 05:57 PM~4399060
> *you got any pumps or anything in the trunk?
> *


yeah 4 working pumps. ( 130 motors) and hard lines (electric wires)
:biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *damn homie you always build nice rices *


thanks homie :thumbsup: ~JO$H~


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 14 2005, 08:47 AM~4402947
> *yeah 4 working pumps. ( 130 motors) and hard lines (electric wires)
> :biggrin:
> *


That ride is of the hook!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: really good job!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 13 2005, 07:53 PM~4400277
> *finally got my car finished...my final pictures are posted in the other topic...here is a little taste of my finished masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...


real nice.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 14 2005, 10:47 AM~4402947
> *yeah 4 working pumps. ( 130 motors) and hard lines (electric wires)
> :biggrin:
> *


you got a pic?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 13 2005, 07:53 PM~4400277
> *finally got my car finished...my final pictures are posted in the other topic...here is a little taste of my finished masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...


Holly...this is going to be a though cookie to judge...this one is also stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Dec 14 2005, 10:40 AM~4402761
> *next level found this n off topic   looks like his got the plastic covers on the seats to
> *



Wow, naw I never saw that pik. When I first started the build I was going to build a replica of a friend of mines 64 (same paint job) but then I saw everyone going show n chrome so I decided to go dirty and black. My friends is a lot cleaner then what the finish product of mines is but mines is based on a clean show car that has seen better days. (Needs some things to be redone) this is definetly coming down to the wire for me, my mom has been in the hospital for the last week so I haven't had much time, but put some hours into it last night and all I really need now is detail work (making it look like a real untaken care of dirty 64).


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 14 2005, 10:33 AM~4403203
> *you got a pic?
> *


sure I got one.  

check out my pumps and hard lines :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

dang you really got em stuffed in there huh! lol.

for some reason just gluing the motors down never works for me, the torque always pulls them off or something so i end up strapping them suckers down, lol.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 14 2005, 11:39 AM~4403558
> *dang you really got em stuffed in there huh! lol.
> 
> for some reason just gluing the motors down never works for me, the torque always pulls them off or something so i end up strapping them suckers down, lol.
> *


not mine, its all about prep , I clean the motors with alcohol fisrt, then I sand them
to make em rough. and then glue . they stay on forever. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 14 2005, 12:43 PM~4403578
> *not mine, its all about prep , I clean the motors with alcohol fisrt, then I sand them
> to make em rough. and then glue . they stay on forever. :biggrin:
> *


yea, i tried epoxy, super glue, hot glue. after awhile the heat would either get to the glue or they would eventually work loose.

oh well...guess i wasn't meant to be a hopper king, lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang! I see a red X... :biggrin: Same over here, sand, clean and superglue...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Dec 13 2005, 05:24 PM~4399240
> *fuk meng.. i know ryan gone have trouble picking 1st.. 408 got crazy detail.. but josh gots the werking top.. and hoppingmad's is fucken juiced.. good luck with the judging homie.. and i wanna thank all the experienced builders that showed us new chicos how its done.. all we need is to see a contest with 1ofakind, big poppa, and jevries..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i second that on that build ,i wanna see 1low64 in that too.n all the new vetes that jus join thats been in the game for awhile . :biggrin: but i never seen a build frm big poppa  so if u dont mind pops post somethin for us :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 14 2005, 02:53 AM~4400277
> *GAME OVER BIOTCHES... :biggrin:      (ALL IN FUN)
> 
> *


game over huh?.. read the rib cage.. yo jevries.. can u fix the colors for me?.. Other Pics..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 13 2005, 07:53 PM~4400277
> *finally got my car finished...my final pictures are posted in the other topic...here is a little taste of my finished masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"i refuse to lose!!!!! ":biggrin: that's my slogan for my 64

i was listenin' to BROTHA LYNCH HUNG ...."I REFUSE TO LOSE" n it reminded me of this build after seein' MR. LowllinJo$hs' build :biggrin:

i also agree, this is all in fun!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

wow.... glad im not a judge in this one.. they are all amazing... and hoppingmad your a nut for bouncing that thing around.... anyway :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everyone on the build, great job


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

so who's judging? are LIL members going to be able to vote? i guess there's no prize? ohwell... i hope everyone likes mine, i put a lot of time and dedication into it just like the other entrants....when will we know the winner? goodluck to all.....~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 PM~4408010
> *so who's judging? are LIL members going to be able to vote? i guess there's no prize? ohwell... i hope everyone likes mine, i put a lot of time and dedication into it just like the other entrants....when will we know the winner? goodluck to all.....~JO$H~
> *


me and bumperkit were the judges (one other person maybe, i don't really know)

he was also supposed to put the prizes up..but that fool hasn't posted in here for a LONG time, lol.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

lmao yea.....i saw he was last on Dec 8th.....get with me when you get the big bodies done, i want to make a working convertible top on a 2 door. :0 ~JO$H~


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

welp today is the day homies all the ridesw r off the hook my the best build win 

and thanks guys for letting me play in the contest mybe ill see u all again soon :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hey homie did you post any pics in the final entry topic? if not you may want to hurry and do that, or else you may not be judged. just trying to look out for ya. anyways when will we know the winner??? ~JO$H~


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ya, like i said in the "post your contest rides", ARE WE GUNNA HAVE A POLL OR SOMETHIN?.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i asked 1ofakind that and he said he was judging. bumperkit was the one who started this and was also suppose to judge. there was also another judge named sometime but i dont remember who. 1ofakind didnt say there would be a poll when i asked so i guess there wont be. it will be left up to 1ofakind, which is a good thing, i'm sure he knows how to judge...~JO$H~


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 15 2005, 11:39 AM~4410513
> *hey homie did you post any pics in the final entry topic? if not you may want to hurry and do that, or else you may not be judged. just trying to look out for ya.  anyways when will we know the winner??? ~JO$H~
> *


didnt no that chi :uh: t dame


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

no poll. i'm gonna see if i can't dig up someone else to be a second judge. It'll probably be a few days before the results are posted up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the people who entered...(bold is the finished entries so far)

*1.cadi luva
2.lodirty64 (teamed with dirty little helper) biggrin.gif
3.LowRollinJosh
4.highridah*
5.caprice on dz
*6.a408nut4you*
_7.ladyztouch (no longer eligible)_
8.CoastOne
9.Green87Luxury
10. 8-ball
*11.hoppingmad*
12. Next_Level


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2005, 05:58 PM~4413670
> *the people who entered...(bold is the finished entries so far)
> 
> 1.cadi luva
> ...



you forgot next level


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 15 2005, 07:24 PM~4413866
> *you forgot next level
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so whos gunna judge with you?...

so hows about another contest but with any type of car not just evryone the same thing...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 15 2005, 05:38 PM~4413947
> *so whos gunna judge with you?...
> 
> so hows about another contest but with any type of car not just evryone the same thing...
> *


stop being lazy and go finish your regal ad stop playing with model cars :biggrin: sooooooo....

another MODEL car contest would be good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 15 2005, 05:38 PM~4413947
> *so whos gunna judge with you?...
> 
> so hows about another contest but with any type of car not just evryone the same thing...
> *


kind of defeats the purpose the idea was to see what people could do to a car everyone had to build im up for another contest


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

one of the first contest's on here was like that rat rodder held it like 3 years ago...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

well it was fun..........i wish everyone the best in the contest  this was good...i consider u all bad ass builders :worship: :worship: win or lose,we're all bad ass :thumbsup: i learn alot from u guys n im sure u learned from me...we're here for the luv of it n we will always take pride on our builds........i hear that this contest jus about everyone did their best build,me too........aint that sick as [email protected]#k :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

good luck everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 16 2005, 01:16 AM~4416722
> *well it was fun..........i wish everyone the best in the contest   this was good...i consider u all bad ass builders :worship:  :worship: win or lose,we're all bad ass :thumbsup: i learn alot from u guys n im sure u learned from me...we're here for the luv of it n we will always take pride on our builds........i hear that this contest jus about everyone did their best build,me too........aint that sick as [email protected]#k :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


True, This is the best online lowrider modelcar contest I've seen the quality is sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

hell yea.......i enjoyed it :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

all rides looked bad ass, much props to everybody,. contest looked fun :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

bueatiful :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

so whats the prize :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 16 2005, 01:24 AM~4416878
> *hell yea.......i enjoyed it  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU WIN? :cheesy: 

I HOPE YOU DID , YOUR SHIT CLOWNS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *so whats the prize *


not one as far as i know, bumperkit is m.i.a. and 1ofakind said there isnt one



> *DID YOU WIN?
> 
> I HOPE YOU DID , YOUR SHIT CLOWNS *


 :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the judges were MIA tonight lol so well get together tomrow n finish it up..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea i had fogoten bout el dia san lazaro (day of st lazaro, catholic cubans throw partys.)


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

whats up? any word on the contest yet?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 18 2005, 10:26 AM~4429200
> *whats up? any word on the contest yet?
> *


we have the results...just need to verify it with the last judge :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 17 2005, 08:22 AM~4424017
> *yea i had fogoten bout el dia san lazaro (day of st lazaro, catholic cubans throw partys.)
> *


yup.. it was my wedding anniverssary yesterday.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I know its kinda late :happysad: , but i finaly got around to resizing these pics :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what yall think, i'm still learning


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

those imaplas are lookin sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 5 2006, 11:29 PM~4558240
> *those imaplas are lookin sweet :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 5 2006, 10:29 PM~4558240
> *those imaplas are lookin sweet :thumbsup:
> *


yup.


----------



## chupislowlow (Jan 4, 2006)

CAN U MAIK EXCEPTIONS FOR A 65


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chupislowlow_@Jan 6 2006, 02:07 AM~4558798
> *CAN U MAIK EXCEPTIONS FOR A 65
> *


this stuff has been over for awhile, read the topic before you post something


----------

